# Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)



## Whoosaa (18. Oktober 2014)

*Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ahoi Kameraden,

nach langen 4 Jahren der Abstinenz benötige ich einen neuen Rechenknecht für meinen dunklen Peitschen-Keller. 

Überragend wie ich bin habe ich mich natürlich schon schlau gemacht, wobei ich damit aber nicht sagen möchte, dass ich vorher nicht schlau war. 

Grundsätzliches Ziel war wie der Titel schon verrät ein Allrounder System, mit dem man aktuelle Titel auf annehmbaren Einstellungen zocken kann, und ansonsten eben arbeiten/surfen. Ziel war *nicht* ein (rein auf Zocken ausgelegtes) Middle-Class- bis High-End-System - Zocken, bzw. maximale Leistung steht wirklich nur an zweiter oder dritter Stelle, davor kommen *Zuverlässigkeit* und *Preis/Leistung*.

So sieht die Konfi zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aus:

PC Zusammenstellung Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Oder als Einzel-Links, inkl. einer Erklärung der Hintergründe: 

1 x Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) - Alternative war die 850 Pro 128GB, allerdings komme ich von HDDs, sprich mich wird auch diese SSD schon umhauen, darum spare ich mir lieber die 40€ Aufpreis und kaufe mir eine dann aktuelle 256GB SSD, wenn mir diese hier in 2-3 Jahren zu klein wird. Daten-HDDs sind vorhanden.
1 x Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K) - Alternative war der i5-4460, da leistungstechnisch auf annehmbarem Niveau zu günstigerem Preis - der 4690K ist aber zukunftssicherer, und kann in 1-2 Jahren mit neuem Kühler/Wa-Kü besser übertaktet werden, um noch etwas Leistung herauszukitzeln.
1 x Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9 (KHX16C9T3K2/8X) - Gibt's nicht viel zu sagen - CPU schafft nicht mehr als 1600, reicht auch vollkommen.
1 x ASUS R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04U2-M0NA00) - Knackpunkt. Die Karte soll mir ein Far Cry 4 auf 1920*1080 mit akzeptablen Einstellungen darstellen - das ist so ungefähr das Ziel. Welche Karte, Werks-OC oder nicht - keine Ahnung.
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H - Passt bestens zum i5-4690K, gute Basis für OC.
1 x BenQ GL2460, 24" (9H.LA6LB.QPE) - Günstig, groß - ich hätte auch 250€ für einen Monitor ausgegeben, allerdings nur für einen IPS 24" @ 2560*1440 oder mehr. Sowas gibt es aktuell nicht -> gewählter Monitor ist nur "Platzhalter".
1 x Sharkoon Skiller PRO, USB, DE - Hätte gerne Logitech G910 - Preis völlig ballaballa - darum auch "Platzhalter", wichtig: Beleuchtung, Preis.
1 x Thermaltake Chaser A31 mit Sichtfenster (VP300A1W2N) - Schaut gut aus, hat alles was man braucht.
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) - Könnte/Sollte ich auch das gleiche in 400W nehmen?

Also, als Knackpunkte bleiben im Prinzip *Grafikkarte* und *Netzteil*. Passt es so? Oder was wären sinnvolle Alternativen?

Über Kommentare jeglicher Art freue ich mich. 

Gruß,
Whoosaa


----------



## ich111 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Bei der Graka würde ich zu einer 280 greifen: z.B. MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Warum denn die EVO? Kostensparprodukt zum Premiumpreis. Daher Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder wenn es auf jeden € ankommt: Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Der Kingston RAM ist zu teuer: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als Mainboard würde ich eines der beiden nehmen, haben die bessere Stromversorgung für die CPU: Produktvergleich ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ), Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 | Geizhals Deutschland

Statt dem BenQ mit TN Panel lieber einen mit IPS Panel, hat die bessere Farbdarstellung und Blickwinkelstabilität: AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Bei der Graka würde ich zu einer 280 greifen: z.B. MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Warum denn die EVO? Kostensparprodukt zum Premiumpreis. Daher Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder wenn es auf jeden € ankommt: Crucial MX100 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich sehe gerade, PCGH sagt ja, dass die 280 das bessere P/L bietet, und die MSI das beste von allem bietet. Klingt interessant..

Die Samsung bleibt aber. Die Crucial 128GB ist wesentlich schlechter, aber gleich teuer, und die 256GB klingt zwar interessanter, kann mich für den Preis aber auch nicht überzeugen, bzw. das P/L bei der Samsung 128GB ist besser., insbesondere da es mir nicht auf maximalen Speicherplatz, sondern Performance ankommt. 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der Kingston RAM ist zu teuer: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Als Mainboard würde ich eines der beiden nehmen, haben die bessere Stromversorgung für die CPU: Produktvergleich ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ), Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Statt dem BenQ mit TN Panel lieber einen mit IPS Panel, hat die bessere Farbdarstellung und Blickwinkelstabilität: AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hm.. der Kingston RAM sieht aber besser aus und klingt cooler.  Spaß beiseite, ich nehme glaube ich lieber den Kingston.. der Crucial sieht mir wirklich ein bisschen zu nackt aus. Ich mag es gar nicht, wenn dieses PCB-Grün vom RAM im Mainboard sichtbar ist, und überhaupt nicht hinpasst. Außerdem ist die Kühlung vom Kingston so wie es aussieht besser. Und ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Kingston RAM.

Was genau meinst du mit "besserer Stromversorgung"? Und woher weißt du das?

Hm.. AOC habe ich noch nie gehört. Wessen Panels verwenden die?

*EDIT*: Habe schon mal die Konfi um die MSI R9 280 ergänzt. Grafikkarte sollte damit geklärt sein, wenn es keine weiteren Einwendugen gibt. 
NJetzteil sollte dann wohl auch bei 500W bleiben, die 280 zieht ja doch ein bisschen mehr, + Reserve.. 

Jetzt stehen noch im Raum (denke ich) *Monitor* und *Mainboard*..


----------



## ich111 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Die Crucial ist schlechter? Nur in den Herstellerangaben. Verlass dich da nicht drauf. Samsung hat einfach einen größeren Cache in den die Benchmarks reinpassen.
Samsung macht da genau das gleiche wie bei den Smartphones


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Die Crucial ist schlechter? Nur in den Herstellerangaben. Verlass dich da nicht drauf. Samsung hat einfach einen größeren Cache in den die Benchmarks reinpassen.



Also wenn ich mir die Specs anschaue:

Crucial --- lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 150MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 80k/40k

Samsung - lesen: 540MB/s • schreiben: 410MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 94k/35k

Dann weiß ich nicht, wie die Crucial das aufholen will. Kläre mich auf.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hm.. der Kingston RAM sieht aber besser aus und klingt cooler.  Spaß beiseite, ich nehme glaube ich lieber den Kingston.. der Crucial sieht mir wirklich ein bisschen zu nackt aus. Ich mag es gar nicht, wenn dieses PCB-Grün vom RAM im Mainboard sichtbar ist, und überhaupt nicht hinpasst. Außerdem ist die Kühlung vom Kingston so wie es aussieht besser. Und ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Kingston RAM.



Dann nimm den Kingston  

Oder den hier: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Was genau meinst du mit "besserer Stromversorgung"? Und woher weißt du das?



Das Z97 D3H hat 4 Phasen für die CPU, das Extreme4 6 und das Gaming5 8 

http://www.sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png



> Hm.. AOC habe ich noch nie gehört. Wessen Panels verwenden die?


 
Der I2369VM verwendet ein Panel von LG


----------



## ich111 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Samsung hat einen größeren Cache, es wird daher die Leistung des Cache und nicht die des Flashs gemessen. Und von Schreibleistung hättest du nicht viel, hauptsächlich wird gelesen. Die IOPs sind fast identisch. Solch geringe Unteschiede interessieren dich wenn du einen Server betreibst, der die SSD fast die ganze Zeit zu 100% auslastet, aber da kauft man definitv keine TLC SSD (Samsung Evo) sondern eine MLC oder gar SLC mit Features wie sie die MX100 schon teilweise hat (Power Loss Protection und weitere)

Lieber 30€ mehr ausgeben und eine 256GB SSD kaufen: 128 ist schnell voll. Ich hab da Windows 8, Browser, Office, die üblichen Tools, CAD, Gameclients und noch ein großes Spiel drauf und die ist gut voll


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Specs anschaue:
> 
> Crucial --- lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 150MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 80k/40k
> 
> ...


 
Das sind alles nur Herstellerangaben. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied null.
Daher kannst du bei den beiden nach dem Preis gehen.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Als Mainboard würde ich eines der beiden nehmen, haben die bessere Stromversorgung für die CPU: Produktvergleich ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ), Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Welches würdet ihr denn nehmen? Ich würde jetzt spontan zum ASRock tendieren.. 

Und wie genau äußert sich denn die bessere Stromversorgung im Alltag? Wo macht sich das event. bemerkbar?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind alles nur Herstellerangaben. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied null.
> Daher kannst du bei den beiden nach dem Preis gehen.


 
Worauf soll man sich denn dann noch verlassen?  


Ich habe jetzt mal die aktuellen Ideen in der Konfi übernommen.. jetzt sind wir aber halt schon wieder bei 935,- €.  Einsparpotential geht gegen null, weil ich manches haben möchte, und anderes mir von euch empfohlen wurde.. ^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Worauf soll man sich denn dann noch verlassen?


 
Verlass dich auf mich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Welches würdet ihr denn nehmen? Ich würde jetzt spontan zum ASRock tendieren


 
Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen, da das Layout besser ist (Unterster PCIe Slot am PCH angebunden, nicht an der CPU)


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen, da das Layout besser ist (Unterster PCIe Slot am PCH angebunden, nicht an der CPU)



Woher weißt du das schon wieder? ^^ Und welchen Unterschied/Nutzen bringt das?


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das schon wieder? ^^ Und welchen Unterschied/Nutzen bringt das?


 
Kann man nachlesen.
DAs liegt an der Anbindung der PCIe 16x Slot. Beim Asrock sind sie alle an der CPU angebunden.
Steckst du also unten eine Soundkarte oder anderes ein verlierst du 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.
Das ist halt sehr sinnfrei weil unten kein PCIe 1x Slot ist um den Nachteil wieder auszugleichen.#
Daher lieber ein board kaufen wo der dritte 16x Slot am PCH angebunden ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Statt K CPU und Z Board könntest du einen Xeon und H Board nehmen, spart etwa 30€.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Für ihn ist Übertakten können aber wohl wichtiger als SMT.
Und der i7 ist natürlich noch mal 100€ teurer.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber auch mit den 30€ weniger wären es noch etwa 930€, wenn man Geizhals auf De stellt. Günstigeres Netzteil vielleicht noch, oder gebraucht kaufen.. oder -  wie üblich - einfach das Budget erhöhen.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für ihn ist Übertakten können aber wohl wichtiger als SMT.
> Und der i7 ist natürlich noch mal 100€ teurer.


 
Was hätte denn in etwa den größeren Nutzen? 4,5 GHz statt 3,5 GHz, oder SMT? Afaik hätte SMT nur im Multitasking Vorteile, wohingegen OC sich auch speziell auf für Vierkerner optimierte Anwendungen auswirkt..



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber auch mit den 30€ weniger wären es noch etwa 930€, wenn man Geizhals auf De stellt. Günstigeres Netzteil vielleicht noch, oder gebraucht kaufen.. oder -  wie üblich - einfach das Budget erhöhen.



Es ist zum davonlaufen. 
Ich muss mal schauen, vlt. gehe ich doch nochmal auf die 120 Samsung runter, wären -30€. Und GraKa.. warum denn lieber R9 280 anstatt R9 270X OC? Ist die 280 der 270X so weit voraus, dass auch OC da nichts rausreißt? PCGH macht ja leider keine Leistungs-Tabelle von Grafikkarten..


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was hätte denn in etwa den größeren Nutzen? 4,5 GHz statt 3,5 GHz, oder SMT?



Games begrüßen immer noch den höheren Takt mehr als SMT.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Games begrüßen immer noch den höheren Takt mehr als SMT.


 
Jo, genau das Gleiche hatte ich mir 15 Sekunden vorher auch gedacht und oben noch angefügt. ^^ Dann sollte es eigentlich ziemlich sicher beim i5-4690K bleiben.

@ der-pc-nutzer: Du hast ja augenscheinlich eine R9 280.. könntest du mir ein bisschen persönliche Bewertung dazu geben? Erfahrungen etc.?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ich würde bei so viel Geld keine 120GB SSD mehr verbauen wollen. Mit Pech ist die in 1 Jahr zu klein, die CPU wird dich die nächsten 3+ Jahre begleiten. 

Die 280 ist P/L einfach sehr gut, die 270X ist zu sehr beschnitten imo. Wenn du natürlich in 1 Jahr ne neue Graka kaufst, kannst du auch ne kleinere nehmen.

Wenn du aber tendenziell lieber einmal kaufst und dann ein paar Jahre Ruhe hast, nimm ne 280. Oder gebraucht ne 7950, ist das gleiche und geht inzwischen oft um die 100€ weg. 

Hab ich so gemacht, Xeon zum Preis eines i5 gebraucht gekauft und ne 7950 für 120€. Bleibt mehr über für andere Sachen.^^


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Hm. Ist halt die Frage, wie schnell sie zu klein sein wird.. ich habe leider momentan keinen Ansatzpunkt, wie viel Speicherplatz mein Windows & Co. sonst belegen.

Ja, klar, gebraucht ist nochmal was ganz anderes. Aber ich hadere da immer ein bisschen mit. ^^ Vor allem weiß ich nicht, was die Leute vorher mit der CPU gemacht haben.. viel zu warm betrieben, übertaktet, usw.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ich hab ne 256GB SSD, mit Windows 8.1, Battlefield 4 und ein paar Programmen, 30 GB Daten drauf und hab etwa 120GB frei. Geht recht schnell.^^ Nur Windows und BF4 waren aber auch schon knapp 80GB.

Der Vorbesitzer hatte in dem Fall den Brocken 2 drauf den ich auch gleich mitgenommen hab, zumal der Xeon ja nicht übertaktbar ist und CPUs generell recht robust sind. Man muss, trotz Gewährleistung und Garantie, trotzdem etwas Risikobereit sein, klar. 

Die 7950(280) reicht übrigens derzeit für eigentlich alle Spiele auf High oder Ultra, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.

Wobei ich zu der ganzen SSD Thematik noch sagen muss dass das hier viele anders sehen. Es werden immernoch viele Gaming und Office Systeme ohne SSD zusammengestellt, kann man ja später nachkaufen etc.. ich hab mich inzwischen so daran gewöhnt dass das für mich ein muss ist. Kleine SSD und HDD geht natürlich auch, SSD ist halt flotter. Gerade in BF4 ist es enorm wie schnell die Karten doch laden können.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ der-pc-nutzer: Du hast ja augenscheinlich eine R9 280.. könntest du mir ein bisschen persönliche Bewertung dazu geben? Erfahrungen etc.?


 
Sehr gutes P/L, reicht für so ziemlich alle aktuellen Spiele mit Hohen bis Sehr hohen Details + AA/AF völlig aus, außerdem lassen sich viele sehr stark übertakten (Oft 1200MHz +)


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Habe gerade deinen Zusammenstellungs-Thread gelesen, du hast ja vor kurzem fast den gleichen Spaß durch gemacht. Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen. 

Da hätte ich auch Interesse daran, an einem absolut lautlosen System, aber ganz oben auf meiner Liste steht es nicht. Platz habe ich auch genug, von daher reicht bei mir ATX im Midi-Tower vollkommen aus.

Ok. Joa, ich lass es mir morgen nochmal den Tag über durch den Kopf gehe, schaue mal, ob hier noch die eine oder andere Wortmeldung reinkommt, und dann sollte es hoffentlich fest stehen. 

Bis dahin, gute Nacht.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Oha, da hat sich noch einer dazwischengemogelt.   Ich suche mir morgen nochmal ein paar Benches von 270X und 280 raus,  und abends weiß ich dann hoffentlich bescheid. Oder es wird gewürfelt.. 

Bzgl. SSD - es kommt auf jeden Fall eine rein. Frage ist halt nur,  welche. Platztechnisch muss auf die SSD im Prinzip wirklich nur Win  sowie die installierten Programme halten.. für den Rest habe ich diverse TB  HDDs hier irgendwo rumfliegen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ja, meine Odyssee war auch spaßig. 

Muss aber sagen dass es sich gelohnt hat, ohne die ab und an blinkende Aktivitätsled und die rot leuchtende Razer Diamondback bemerkt man nicht dass der PC läuft, selbst bei absoluter Stille. Das geht aber nur ohne PWM Lüfter, die geben ein recht gemeines Geräusch von sich. Und ich hatte etwas Pech mit der Lüftersteuerung.. bei dir wird sicherlich die Grafikkarte das lauteste. Oder Festplatten. Deswegen schalte ich meine meist ab.^^

Die billigste 270X kostet 145, für 165 gibts die 280. Da gibt's imo nichts zu überlegen. Wenn dann denk über deine CPU Wahl nach. 

Kleinere SSD kostet 55, also 35€ weniger. Wenn sich das für dich lohnt.. aber wie oft kauft man nen PC.^^


----------



## Fox2010 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

bei einer 125GB SSD haste die aber nicht komplett frei vielleicht 115GB.
Hatte meine Samsung verkauft die 830 da die gleich voll ist, Windows rauf, Programme alle Updates und das Ding hat 40GB rum belegt wenn da noch ein Spiel dazu kommt wirds bald eng da man eine SSD nie komplett voll schreiben soll also immer 10% platz lassen.

Würd mir eine 250GB holen wie die crucial hab zwar auch ne 840 Evo 250GB aber den Aupreis kann man sich echt sparen, würd auch keine Games mehr auf eine HDD instalieren, in manchen Games bringt das schon einen ordentlichen schub bei den Ladezeiten, mir würd keine Platte die krach macht und wie eine schnecke gegen eine SSD kriecht mehr in den Rechner kommen lieber 2 SSds also später wenn Geld da ist noch ne 512er


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Habe ich auch eben gedacht.. (Ich bin um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr so schnell da oben. ) Mein Favorit war die Asus R9270X-DC2T-2GD5, und die gibt's für 163€.. das sind 14€ zur 280. Eigentlich ein no-brainer.
Und die CPU passt.. früher hatte ich das BE, jetzt will ich das K. 

Joa, GraKa, Festplatten, oder boxed-Kühler wird man wohl hören. Naja, ein bisschen Gesumme ist nicht schlimm, und ansonsten habe ich oft Musik dabei laufen, das Teufel-System steht ja nicht zum Anschauen da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa, schon, aber dann warte ich vielleicht lieber 1-2 Jahre, und kaufe mir für 35€ mehr eine noch tollere SSD.. wobei, es sind halt nur 35€.... ich dreh am Rad.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Also K CPU und Boxed Kühler.. sobald du dann übertakten willst musst du halt nen anderen Kühler einbauen. In meinem mATX Gehäuse hätte ich da echt n Problem. 

Ist ja nicht damit getan ne neue SSD zu kaufen. Allein der Tag Arbeit bis alles wieder läuft..


----------



## Fox2010 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Den boxed kannste ja nach 2 Monaten ersetzen hab meinen PC auf nicht komplett auf einmal gekauft wurde immer nach und nach alle 1-2Monate was ersetzt, aber Ocen mit dem Boxed  ist nicht drin 
Ich würd die 280 nehmen allein wegen den 3Gb vram


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> bei einer 125GB SSD haste die aber nicht komplett frei vielleicht 115GB.
> Hatte meine Samsung verkauft die 830 da die gleich voll ist, Windows  rauf, Programme alle Updates und das Ding hat 40GB rum belegt wenn da  noch ein Spiel dazu kommt wirds bald eng da man eine SSD nie komplett  voll schreiben soll also immer 10% platz lassen.
> 
> Würd mir eine 250GB holen wie die crucial hab zwar auch ne 840 Evo 250GB  aber den Aupreis kann man sich echt sparen, würd auch keine Games mehr  auf eine HDD instalieren, in manchen Games bringt das schon einen  ordentlichen schub bei den Ladezeiten, mir würd keine Platte die krach  macht und wie eine schnecke gegen eine SSD kriecht mehr in den Rechner  kommen lieber 2 SSds also später wenn Geld da ist noch ne 512er



Danke, dann hast du ja genau mit der SSD Erfahrung, die ich ins Auge gefasst hatte. Du würdest also als nächstes eine Crucial o.Ä. wählen, keine Samsung mehr?
Und an diese speziellen SSD-Regelungen muss ich mich auch noch gewöhnen..



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Also K CPU und Boxed Kühler.. sobald du  dann übertakten willst musst du halt nen anderen Kühler einbauen. In  meinem mATX Gehäuse hätte ich da echt n Problem.
> 
> Ist ja nicht damit getan ne neue SSD zu kaufen. Allein der Tag Arbeit bis alles wieder läuft..


 
Erst mal muss es gehen, kommt OC kommt Kühler.  Tja, du hast dein Schicksal selbst gewählt. Hättste mal ein gescheites Case gekauft. 

Ah, des ist das geringste Problem. Wobei es natürlich ein Problem ist.. ^^



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Ich würd die 280 nehmen allein wegen den 3Gb vram



Naja.. sind die wirklich so wichtig? Wird nicht u.U. sogar erst die GPU limitieren?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann man nachlesen.
> DAs liegt an der Anbindung der PCIe 16x Slot. Beim Asrock sind sie alle an der CPU angebunden.
> Steckst du also unten eine Soundkarte oder anderes ein verlierst du 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.
> Das ist halt sehr sinnfrei weil unten kein PCIe 1x Slot ist um den Nachteil wieder auszugleichen.#
> Daher lieber ein board kaufen wo der dritte 16x Slot am PCH angebunden ist.


 
Nochmal wegen Mainboard - wo hast du denn diese Informationen gefunden? Ich würde mir da gerne selber einen Überblick drüber verschaffen.. das Gigabyte hat nämlich den Qualcomm LAN Chip, mir wäre der Intel I218-V (oder I217-V) eigentlich (glaube ich) lieber.

Edit: Wobei.. so wichtig ist es eigentlich nicht. Aber interessieren, wie man sich über die Anbindung informiert, tut mich trotzdem.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei.. so wichtig ist es eigentlich nicht. Aber interessieren, wie man sich über die Anbindung informiert, tut mich trotzdem.


 
Steht in der Produktbeschreibung



			
				Geizhals schrieb:
			
		

> Erweiterungsslots: 3x PCIe 3.0 x16 (x16, x8, x4)


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Und wie ergibt sich daraus die Abhängigkeit?  Für mich hört sich das so an, als ob das jeweils die maximal mögliche Anbindung pro Slot ist.. warum sollten dann die anderen heruntergestuft werden?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und wie ergibt sich daraus die Abhängigkeit?


 
Die CPU stellt 16 PCIe Lanes bereit. Wenn nur eine Karte (Die Graka) in einem der PCIe 3.0 Slots steckt, ist diese mit X16 angebunden. Wird ne Zusatzkarte in den zweiten oder dritten PCIe 3.0 Slot gesteckt, zwackt sie der Graka 8 Lanes ab, denn die Verteilung bei 3 an die (1150)CPU angebundenen PCIe 3.0 Slots kann nur x16, x8/x8 oder x8/x4/x4 sein


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Das sind die elektrischen Anbindungen die die Slots tatsächlich haben.
Der erste hat 16 und kriegt die vollen 16 Lanes von der CPU.
Der zweite hat nur noch 8 Lane.
Der dritte hat nur noch 4 Lanes.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Okay. Habe gerade gelesen, 1150 hat ja anscheinend nur 16 Lanes, 2011 ganze 40.

Aber wie schafft es das Gigabyte, die Anbindung besser zu verteilen? Bzw. Threshold, was meintest du mit: 



Threshold schrieb:


> DAs liegt an der Anbindung der PCIe 16x Slot. Beim Asrock sind sie alle an der CPU angebunden.
> Steckst du also unten eine Soundkarte oder anderes ein verlierst du 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte.
> Das ist halt sehr sinnfrei weil unten kein PCIe 1x Slot ist um den Nachteil wieder auszugleichen.#
> Daher lieber ein board kaufen wo der dritte 16x Slot am *PCH* angebunden ist.


 
Was ist das PCH? Und wie äußert sich das beim Gigabyte im Vergleich zum Asrock?

Sorry, dass ich hier so eine Fragestunde veranstalte. Es hilft mir halt dabei, besser zu verstehen, was ich da gerade kaufe.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Das ist der *P*lattform *C*ontroller *H*ub.
So nennt Intel seinen Chipsatz. Früher hat man Southbridge dazu gesagt.
Der ist mit 4 Lanes in PCIe 2.0 an die CPU angebunden und versorgt USB und Sata Geräte.
Als Grafikanbindung ist der zu langsam daher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ah ok. Ich habe mir gerade mal die Specifications auf den Hersteller-Seiten durchgelesen, jetzt verstehe ich vollkommen was ihr meint.

Beim Asrock teilen sich alle PCIe 3.0 x16 Slots die Anbindung, sprich bei 2 installierten Karten wird automatisch heruntergeregelt. 
Beim Gigabyte teilen sich nur die ersten beiden PCIe 3.0 x16 Slots die Anbindung, der dritte PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot ist über die PCI Slots angebunden. Das heißt dann allerdings, dass wenn dort eine Karte drin steckt, keiner der PCI Slots mehr verfügbar ist.

Gibt sich doch jetzt eigentlich nicht viel, oder? Beides nicht optimal..

Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine Grafikkarte haben, sprich 1x PCIe 3.0 x16, und eine Soundkarte, PCIe 2.0 x1. Mehr Karten werde ich, so weit ich das jetzt absehen kann, nicht haben. Da wäre das Gigabyte wohl wirklich praktischer.. wobei ich dann natürlich keinerlei PCI Karten mehr installieren könnte.

Richtig gedacht?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Das kommt eben darauf an.
Wenn du eine Soundkarte nutzen willst würdest du bei 3x CPU Anbindung 8 Lanes an der Grafikkarte verlieren.
Ist der Slot am PCH angebunden verlierst du keine Lanes an der CPU.
Das Blöde ist halt immer das Layout des Boards weil die unten immer so sinnlose PCI Slots einbauen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ist natürlich die Frage wieviel das wirklich ausmacht.. eine kurze Google Suche kommt auf 1-2% weniger fps bei 8x.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Nur wieso den Scheiß auch noch unterstützten den die Hersteller verbocken?
Als ob irgendjemand der bei klarem Verstand ist in ein Sockel 1150 System drei Grafikkarten einbauen würde.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Weil man vielleicht Graka, PCIe Soundkarte und irgendeine PCI Karte parallel nutzen will, zum Beispiel. Scheint ja bei Gigabyte nicht zu gehen. Irgendwo muss man wohl Abstriche machen.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Weil man vielleicht Graka, PCIe Soundkarte und irgendeine PCI Karte parallel nutzen will, zum Beispiel. Scheint ja bei Gigabyte nicht zu gehen. Irgendwo muss man wohl Abstriche machen.


 
Naja, ich überleg gerade, was für eine PCI Karte könnte ich denn benutzen wollen?

TV-Tuner - will/brauche ich nicht. WLAN - brauche ich nicht. Was gibt es denn sonst noch so?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

PCI ist tot.
Der PCH von Intel kann nicht mal mehr PCI.
Die Hersteller müssen eine Switch einbauen damit sie PCI Slots verbauen können.
Irgendwann mal sollte man sich von den alten Schnittstellen verabschieden.
Heute weint auch keiner mehr den Parallelen Druckeranschlüssen nach.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Na, wenn der TE doch keine PCI Karte hat, erübrigt sich das ja. 

Viele Boards haben aber noch einen parallelen Druckeranschluss.. wie kommt das?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Viele Boards haben aber noch einen parallelen Druckeranschluss.. wie kommt das?


 
Zeig mir mal eins.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ich hab's falsch verstanden, sorry.  
Es gibt einen PCI-Slot - der ist so oder so da und verfügbar. Auswahlmöglichkeit besteht nur zwischen 1x PCIe x4, oder 3x PCIe x1. (Und daneben natürlich 1x PCIe x16, oder 2x PCIe x8.) 
Und PCIe x4 werde ich wohl kaum nutzen - daher habe ich drei nutzbare PCIe x1 Slots. Alles bestens.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal eins.


http://Geizhals.de/?cat=mbp4_1150&xf=643_parallel#xf_top

Oder konkret: das Asrock H97m Pro4. 

Das mit der lane Anbindung ist nicht immer einfach rauszulesen, verständlicherweise.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ich sehe keinen Parallelen Port.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

LPT1?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Am Panel? Ich sehe keinen Parallelen Anschluss am Panel.
Ich verstehe nicht wieso du so an veraltete Anschlüsse festhalten willst bzw. wieso du den Schwachsinn verteidigst alle 3 PCIe 16x an die CPU anzubinden?
ISA Ports sind veraltet. Also weg.
IDE ist veraltet. Also weg.
PCI ist veraltet. Also weg.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Nein, intern. Wundert mich nur, Firewire ist ja auch endlich verschwunden. 

Ich halte an gar nichts fest und ich verteidige das auch nicht, ich sehe nur dass es quasi keine Rolle spielt. Von mir aus können die alten Anschlüsse gerne verschwinden, hab ich gar kein Problem mit.^^


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Vielleicht eine Frage des Preises.
Der COM Anschluss ist auch verschwunden. Den gab es noch eine Zeit lang per Controller.

PCI ist nun mal veraltet. Also endlich mal weg damit. Wer benutzt heute noch PCI Karten?
IDE verschwand ja auch schneller als ich erwartet habe. 
Disketten? Nutzt heute auch keiner mehr.
Wichtig ist nur dass man den Herstellern mal klar macht dass es sinnfrei ist alle drei 16x Slots an die CPU anzubinden.
Wer sich 3 Grafikkarten in den Rechner baut hat das Geld über um sich ein 2011-3 System zu kaufen.
Aber Hauptsache die Marketing Abteilung ist zufrieden.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Also, ich fasse die aktuelle Konfiguration noch mal zusammen:

1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K)
1 x Kingston HyperX Beast DIMM XMP Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9 (KHX16C9T3K2/8X)
1 x MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
1 x AOC i2369Vm, 23"
1 x Sharkoon Skiller PRO, USB, DE
1 x Thermaltake Chaser A31 mit Sichtfenster (VP300A1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
__________________
  ~ 945,-€

Gibt es da noch irgendwelche Einwendungen? Irgendwelche wichtigen Details, die ich vielleicht übersehen habe? Oder ist das von allen abgesegnet?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Statt der sinnfreien Kingston RAM lieber welche mit mehr Takt.
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kühler brauchst du jetzt nicht?


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Statt der sinnfreien Kingston RAM lieber welche mit mehr Takt.
> G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Wegen Zukunftssicherheit, oder warum?



Threshold schrieb:


> Kühler brauchst du jetzt nicht?


 
Ne, reicht erst mal.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

K CPUs profitieren von schnellen RAM.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> K CPUs profitieren von schnellen RAM.


 
Ich hab gerade was darüber gelesen, klar, macht völlig Sinn. Wenn er jetzt bloß farblich nicht so überhaupt nicht zum Rest passen würde..


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Besser?
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Besser?
> G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Passt schon, ich bleib beim blauen. Aber danke.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Wenn du es farblich passend willst musst du das Budget erhöhen oder Eddings kaufen.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du es farblich passend willst musst du das *Budget erhöhen* oder Eddings kaufen.


 
Niemals.  Ich bin ja schon wegen euch von knapp 850€ auf 950€ hoch, mehr ist wirklich nicht drin.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Dann nimm wieder 1600er RAM und schau nach deinen Farben.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ich habe jetzt gerade mal ein paar Reviews zum Gehäuse angeschaut, und anscheinend gibt es da ja doch einige eher kritische Punkte. (Keine 140mm Lüfter, kein Staubfilter oben, ..)
Was sind denn so aktuell die am meisten empfohlenen/gekauften Gehäuse? Ich werde mich da gleich auch noch auf den einschlägigen Seiten umsehen, aber es ist immer ein riesen Akt, zu jedem Gehäuse die Details herauszufinden. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch Geheimtipps oder so?
Es sollte nach Möglichkeit, wie das Chaser A31, eher schlicht und elegant sein, also bloß nichts ala Thermaltake - Germany - Chaser MK-I - VN300M1W2N (vom optischen her).


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

http://geizhals.de/?cat=gehatx

Auf der Seite mal ein paar Filter anklicken, dann wird die Auswahl ganz schnell sehr übersichtlich. Eventuell nach Beliebtheit sortieren. 

ATX, Nanoxia und Sichtfenster wäre z.B. das: http://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-silence-1-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-nxds1bw-a1023221.html

Ich hab ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 4, für mich das beste Gehäuse das ich finden konnte. 

Meine Anforderungen waren leise und cleane Optik, das geht eigentlich nur mit Tür. Die verbauten Lüfter sind auch super, so gut dass ich den Lüfter vom Brocken gegen einen Nanoxia getauscht habe. 

Netzteil entkoppelt, schallgedämmt, Festplatten entkoppelt, Kabelmanagement und Lüftersteuerung. Kann ich nur empfehlen, gibts natürlich auch für ATX.

Ich muss allerdings zugeben dass ein unhörbares System was gespenstisches hat.


----------



## Versengold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ich habe mich für ein Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 entschieden.
In der Gesamtsumme eines Gehäuses finde ich derzeit nichts besseres, es ist zwar etwas teurer und schwerer.
Aber die Vorteile machen es jeden Euro wert.
Und auch die Lüftersteuerung die dabei ist sowie die vorinstallierten 140'er Lüfter.
Das Kabelmanagment um Kabel zu verstauen.
Das Einbauen von Platten und SSD wie man es gerade braucht.
Und natürlich auch das Äussere des Gehäuse.
Habs bestellt ohne Sichtfenster.
Wer schaut schon auf die Seite, ich eher nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Danke für die Tipps ihr zwei, das sind wirklich zwei verdammt gute Cases. Jetzt muss ich mich schon wieder entscheiden. 

Speziell angetan haben es mir dabei das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS1BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (oder doch lieber anthrazit? oder doch gleich ohne Sichtfenster?), und das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Hm. 

Und noch etwas: Die MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kostet gleich viel wie die Gigabyte Radeon R9 280 WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928WF3OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (die ein gutes Kühlkonzept haben soll), und die ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, und die beide von Haus aus höheren Chip-Takt bzw. VRAM-Takt haben. Könnt ihr dazu was sagen? Gibt's da was, was man wissen sollte?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Ich denke mal Anthrazit ist etwas heller. Sichtfenster musst du wissen, aber bei der Hardware..^^

Mir gefällt die Front des Fractal nicht. Aber Gehäuse sind in höchstem Maße Geschmackssache. 

Ich würde keine Asus nehmen, rein vom Gefühl her eher Gigabyte oder die, wie ich finde, echt coole HIS. Auf 1100 MHz lassen sich wohl die meisten übertakten.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Anthrazit ist etwas heller. Sichtfenster musst du wissen, aber bei der Hardware..^^



Hehehe.  Warte nur ab, in 2 Jahren.. gesleeved und gewässergekühlt. 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Front des Fractal nicht. Aber Gehäuse sind in höchstem Maße Geschmackssache.



Habe mich da eh schon entschieden: Fractal Arc Midi. Ich finde das  Design sehr gut, der fehlende Seitenlüfter stört mich (glaube ich)  nicht, und das Nanoxia hat anscheinend ein paar Qualitätsmängel, z.B.  soll das ausklappbare Panel I/O Probleme bereiten, es kann vorne nur  120mm Lüfter halten, und die Halterung von denen soll abbruchgefährdet  sein..



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich würde keine Asus nehmen, rein vom Gefühl her eher Gigabyte oder die, wie ich finde, echt coole HIS. Auf 1100 MHz lassen sich wohl die meisten übertakten.


 
Also die MSI gar nicht?!


Ich habe übrigens noch etwas entdeckt: Laut diesem Deal (GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION) kann man, wenn man sich ein Black Board (bk in Intel Sockel 1150 mit Mainboard-Hersteller: Gigabyte, Formfaktor: ATX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) kauft, innerhalb von 3 Jahren es in ein neues umtauschen. Jetzt frage ich mich.. könnte das sinnvoll sein? In meinem Fall wohl das http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97x-ud3h-bk-black-edition-a1107910.html. Ich sehe jetzt keine Unterschiede außer dem LAN-Chip, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigen - was ist denn sonst noch an den Black Boards anders? Meint ihr, der Deal lohnt sich für mich? Wird es in 3 Jahren Sockel 1150 überhaupt noch geben?^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*

Wenn dir das Arc Midi gefällt, gut, ist sicher ein super Gehäuse. Ich kann nur keine Laufwerke mehr sehen.^^ Aber mit Fenster, oder? 

Zu MSI hab ich keine nähere Bindung. Eine Gigabyte werkelt mit Arctic Kühler in meinem Rechner, die HIS find ich von der Idee und vom Design einfach cool.. kannst auch würfeln. 

Ob das von Gigabyte Sinn macht.. gute Frage. Am ehesten wenn du dir in 2 1/2 Jahren ne neue CPU kaufst mit neuem Sockel. Sockel 1150 gibts sicher noch zu kaufen, neue CPUs kommt aber nur noch die nächste Generation, also 2015.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Arc Midi gefällt, gut, ist sicher ein super Gehäuse. Ich kann nur keine Laufwerke mehr sehen.^^



Ich werde wahrscheinlich eh keins reintun. 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Aber mit Fenster, oder?


 Sicher dat. Hardware will ja rausgucke könne. 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ob das von Gigabyte Sinn macht.. gute Frage. Am ehesten wenn du dir in 2 1/2 Jahren ne neue CPU kaufst mit neuem Sockel. Sockel 1150 gibts sicher noch zu kaufen, neue CPUs kommt aber nur noch die nächste Generation, also 2015.


 
Habe mich mal informiert.. mit einem Haswell Refresh ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ich den Sprung auf Broadwell mitmache.. und danach kommt Skylake auf LGA1151. Jetzt ist natürlich die große Frage.. wird es in 3 Jahren Gigabyte Black Boards mit Sockel 1151 geben, oder nicht? Im Prinzip schon, 1150 können sie dann ja eigentlich nicht mehr anbieten..


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Zusätzlich zu der *Frage oben* noch eine *Frage*: Wenn ich vom be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 auf das be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 "upgrade", gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Oder ist das völlig problemlos?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich persönlich würde die Mainboard Upgrade Geschichte nicht berücksichtigen. 

Zu beachten.. nein, ausser dass du wohl nur 1-2 Stränge sparst.

Für dein System würden auch 400W reichen, ausser du baust mal eine Grafikkarte ein die mehr Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde die Mainboard Upgrade Geschichte nicht berücksichtigen.
> 
> Zu beachten.. nein, ausser dass du wohl nur 1-2 Stränge sparst.
> 
> Für dein System würden auch 400W reichen, ausser du baust mal eine Grafikkarte ein die mehr Strom verbraucht.


 
Warum würdest du es denn nicht berücksichtigen?

Und meinst du wirklich, das reicht? CPU bis zu 100W, Graka bis zu 250W.. das reicht doch hinten und vorne nicht? (Klar, Extremfall, aber 90W + 200W + Rest lässt jetzt auch nicht sonderlich viel Spielraum, oder?)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

400 Watt würden locker reichen, die R9 280 ist recht sparsam


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Weil man Hardware nicht für "in 3 Jahren" kauft. Vor allem, kaufst du dir jetzt cpu und MB für über 300€ um in weniger als 3 Jahren wieder ne neue cpu für 200€ zu kaufen? 

Ich hab den Xeon 1230 und ne getaktete 7950 mit Powerlimit +20%, die ja im Grunde ne 280 ist.. bei BF4 komme ich auf maximal 290W aus der Steckdose.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Weil man Hardware nicht für "in 3 Jahren"  kauft. Vor allem, kaufst du dir jetzt cpu und MB für über 300€ um in  weniger als 3 Jahren wieder ne neue cpu für 200€ zu kaufen?



Da hast du vollkommen recht.. die Alternative wäre event. gewesen, einen i5-4460 zu kaufen, und dann in 3 Jahren aufzurüsten.. aber wer weiß, was in 3 Jahren ist, vielleicht will ich ja bis dahin ein ganz anderes MB - oder gar nicht aufrüsten.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 400 Watt würden locker reichen, die R9 280 ist recht sparsam


 


Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich hab den Xeon 1230 und ne getaktete 7950 mit Powerlimit +20%, die ja im Grunde ne 280 ist.. bei BF4 komme ich auf maximal 290W aus der Steckdose.


 
Ok. Gut, damit könnte ich 25€ sparen.. aber bei 975,- macht das jetzt auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Und ich nehme das KM mit.
Außer ihr seht bei der Konfi noch anderes Einsparpotential? Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU Ich überlege die ganze Zeit hin und her, aber eigentlich kann und will ich nirgendswo runterstufen, auch wenn mir der Preis nicht so ganz passt.. immerhin ist bei den 975,- der Bildschirm schon dabei, im Prinzip ist es also ein 850,- Rechner.. ganz annehmbar mMn. Und auf dem Konto hat das Geld eh nichts zu tun, dann ist es doch besser in Hardware geparkt. 

Danke übrigens, dass ihr wenige so fleißig dabei seid.. die anderen 1.200 Threadviews scheinen von meinem endlosen Gelaber genervt zu sein.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Nimm die Asus, die Gigabyte ist relativ laut: ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ein Xeon würde dich in Summe 50€ weniger kosten.. ;p

Die Betreuer teilen sich hier in der Regel auf die Threads auf.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nimm die Asus, die Gigabyte ist relativ laut: ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Aber Rapante hat mich von der Asus zur Gigabyte geschickt?! 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ein Xeon würde dich in Summe 50€ weniger kosten.. ;p
> 
> Die Betreuer teilen sich hier in der Regel auf die Threads auf.


 
Was ist denn zukunftssicherer.. Xeon mit HT oder 4690K mit OC?

Gibt's hier eine richtige Betreuer-Bande? Wicked.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Die Windforce Kühler werden eigentlich immer als sehr leise gelobt. Ich würde wie gesagt zur HIS greifen. In meinem Thread wurde mir zu MSI oder HIS geraten. Da hieß es ich soll würfeln. Hab dann viele Reviews gelesen, festgestellt dass keine so wirklich leise ist und dann gebraucht eine mit Arctic Cooler gekauft. Der ist leise.  

Ich schätze mal dass der Xeon 1 cpu Generation länger hält, aber wer weiß wo die Hardware in 3 oder 5 Jahren ist.. wenn mehr Spiele auf SMT optimiert werden ist er im Vorteil, ansonsten der i5K.

K cpu macht hauptsächlich Sinn wenn man echt Bock auf übertakten hat, 300-400Mhz sind wohl meistens drin. Ist und bleibt halt alles ein Hobby. 

Das mit den Betreuern war ein Scherz.. Kranke werden meistens betreut. ;p


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Die Windforce Kühler werden eigentlich immer als sehr leise gelobt. Ich würde wie gesagt zur HIS greifen. In meinem Thread wurde mir zu MSI oder HIS geraten. Da hieß es ich soll würfeln. Hab dann viele Reviews gelesen, festgestellt dass keine so wirklich leise ist und dann gebraucht eine mit Arctic Cooler gekauft. Der ist leise.



Das war auch mein letztes System - Powercolor HD 4890 mit Arctic Accelero S2. War ebenfalls angenehm leise. 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal dass der Xeon 1 cpu Generation länger hält, aber wer weiß wo die Hardware in 3 oder 5 Jahren ist.. wenn mehr Spiele auf SMT optimiert werden ist er im Vorteil, ansonsten der i5K.
> 
> K cpu macht hauptsächlich Sinn wenn man echt Bock auf übertakten hat, 300-400Mhz sind wohl meistens drin. Ist und bleibt halt alles ein Hobby.



Was heißt Bock.. macht schon Spaß, aber ist auch von recht kurzer Dauer.. mir geht es halt einfach darum, bestmöglich aufgestellt zu sein für den Preis. (Wer will das nicht..)
Und ich denke (Glaskugel, Glaskugel, welcher Prozessor..) jetzt einfach mal, mit dem i5 inkl. OC sollte das leistungstechnisch auch in 3 Jahren noch passen. Und in 5 Jahren, wenn alles auf 8 Kernen läuft (Ob es das jemals wird?), kann man dann nachziehen.



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das mit den Betreuern war ein Scherz.. Kranke werden meistens betreut. ;p


 
Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen krank? 


Andere Frage: Sharkoon Skiller PRO, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (brandneu, hat super Bewertungen) + meine 20€ Cherry Bluetooth Maus, oder Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU#?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Devastator ist sehr gut für den Preis, bin bisher äußerst zufrieden damit


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die Devastator ist sehr gut für den Preis, bin bisher äußerst zufrieden damit


 
"Die Devestator" - hast du nur die Tastatur, oder auch die Maus? (Gibt's das überhaupt einzeln?)

Und du bleibst bei Asus, und Rapante bleibt bei Gigabyte? Dann hole ich schon mal die Würfel.. 

Ach, noch eine Frage, habe ich eben beim Vergleichen der Grafikkarten entdeckt: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Radial- und Axiallüftern?


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich würde auch die ASUS Empfehlen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> "Die Devestator" - hast du nur die Tastatur, oder auch die Maus? (Gibt's das überhaupt einzeln?)



Beides, gibts nur als Paket 



> Ach, noch eine Frage, habe ich eben beim Vergleichen der Grafikkarten entdeckt: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Radial- und Axiallüftern?



Radial (meist bei Referenzdesigns) pustet die Luft durch den Lamellenblock aus dem Case (Direct Heat Exhaust; DHE), Axial bläst Luft von oben auf den Kühler, abluft verteilt sich im Case


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Mit OC musst du halt erstmal die (je nach Anwendung) 0-30% Vorsprung des Xeon einholen. Glaube das wird schwer. In dem Fall wohl einfach ne Budgetfrage. Graka übertakten ist ergiebiger.  

Nein, ich bleibe bei HIS, wie schon die ganze Zeit. 

Ich glaube ich mag einfach Asus nicht. 

http://www.tomshardware.de/amd-radeon-r9-280x-roundup-test,testberichte-241401-5.html

Am leisesten ist also die Sapphire Vapor-X.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Ph1l1pp1501 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die ASUS Empfehlen



Ich bestelle einfach alle 3, und dann schicke ich die lauten wieder zurück. 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Beides, gibts nur als Paket



Spitze, dann probiere ich es mal. 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Radial (meist bei Referenzdesigns) pustet die Luft durch den Lamellenblock aus dem Case (Direct Heat Exhaust; DHE), Axial bläst Luft von oben auf den Kühler, abluft verteilt sich im Case



Also quasi - radial bläst die Luft orthogonal von der Lüfterachse weg, während axial sie entlang der Lüfterachse wegpustet?



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Nein, ich bleibe bei HIS, wie schon die ganze Zeit.
> 
> Ich glaube ich mag einfach Asus nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Die Tri-X gibt's leider bei der 280 nicht.
Ich bleibe jetzt bei der Gigabyte, und wenn sie mir zu laut ist, werde ich sie wieder zurücksenden. 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Mit OC musst du halt erstmal die (je nach  Anwendung) 0-30% Vorsprung des Xeon einholen. Glaube das wird schwer.  In dem Fall wohl einfach ne Budgetfrage. Graka übertakten ist  ergiebiger.


 
Wo siehst du da bitte 20-30% im Gesamt-Reiter? Ich sehe da genau 7%. ^^
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...ssoren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel-675663/


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Stimmt, ist ja das 280x Roundup. 

Beim 280 Roundup von hwluxx ist die HIS die leiseste.

Oder du kaufst dir nen Arctic Cooler dazu, potential zum Silent System hast du ja.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist ja das 280x Roundup.
> 
> Beim 280 Roundup von hwluxx ist die HIS die leiseste.
> 
> Oder du kaufst dir nen Arctic Cooler dazu, potential zum Silent System hast du ja.


 
Ich hatte dir auf der letzten Seite noch etwas bzgl. CPU angefügt.

Und danke für die Idee zum HWLuxx Roundup - damit ist die Entscheidung gefallen - Asus.  Bietet von Haus aus die beste Leistung, bei absolut tragbaren Temperaturen und Lautstärken - und im Notfall packe ich halt einen extra Kühler drauf. Und von einer Wasserkühlung träume ich ja sowieso weiterhin..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

0-30%, je nach Anwendung.^^

Bei Spielen insgesamt wenig, bei Crysis 3 und BF4 eher mehr, bei anderen vielleicht weniger, bei manchen Programmen mehr.. 

Für Gamer hält sich der Unterschied in Grenzen, wenn dir OC Spaß macht und du die 50€ dafür ausgeben willst, hau rein. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. 

Immer diese schweren Entscheidungen, gell?


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Jo also die Vorteile hast du eher wenn du viele Anwendung wie Bildbearbeitungsprogramme, Renderprogramme etc nutzt oder als einziges bei Battlefield 4 und Crysis 3 da diese als einziges Hyperthreading unterstützen.

OC bringt beim Zocken allerdings auch nur so 5-10% mehr Leistung ist also auch nicht das Non-plus-Ultra!

OCen macht man halt eher zum Spaß wenn dir das das Geld Wert ist dann hau rein


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Immer diese schweren Entscheidungen, gell?


 
Ich bin grauenvoll im Entscheiden.  Morgen mit neuem Elan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nette Anekdote übrigens: Bevor ich die HD 4890 mit Accelero S1 Rev.2 (nicht S2) hatte, hatte ich mir eine Asus HD 4870 gekauft - die kam kaputt bei mir an, und als Ersatz hatte ich mir dann die 4890 gegönnt. Mal schauen, was dieses Mal bei rauskommt..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Wenn die 280 kaputt ankommt und du dann gleich ne 290 mit Accelero nimmst, dann lohnt sich auch das 500W Netzteil. ;p


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Warum keine 280 Strix?
Das ist mit Abstand definitiv die leiseste.
Nimm den I5 solange du nur zockst, der Xeon ist obsolet und es sind ganz sicher keine 30% die der Xeon flotter ist, aber ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wenn die 280 kaputt ankommt und du dann gleich ne 290 mit Accelero nimmst, dann lohnt sich auch das 500W Netzteil. ;p


 
Aber sollte ich mir irgendwann mal eine zweite 280/290 kaufen, reicht es nicht mehr.  Manoman, das ist alles so theoretisch, um am Ende eh alles falsch..



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum keine 280 Strix?
> Das ist mit Abstand definitiv die leiseste.
> Nimm den I5 solange du nur zockst, der Xeon ist obsolet und es sind ganz sicher keine 30% die der Xeon flotter ist, aber ganz sicher nicht.


 
Hast du eine Quelle dafür, dass die die leiseste sein soll? ^^
Eben, meine ich auch, dass das niemals 30% sind.. in irgendeiner auf 8 Kerne optimierten CPU-lastigen Anwendung vielleicht, aber das ist der Ausnahmefall.. und dann warte ich halt 30 Sekunden anstatt 20, dass die Berechnung fertig ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich sagte ja, bis zu. PCGH kommt im Schnitt auf 17%. Ist aber vollkommen egal, auch ein 4460 würde dich viele Jahre begleiten.. 

Crossfire macht man in der Regel gleich oder nie. Für 2 280er müsste das 500W aber auch noch reichen.. Gaming zumindest. 

Ist die Strix nicht die die im idle die Lüfter abschaltet?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ist die Strix nicht die die im idle die Lüfter abschaltet?


 
Ja

genau wie die MSI und die Palit Jetstream


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle dafür, dass die die leiseste sein soll? ^^


 
Klar, PCGH hat das vor circa 2 Monaten mal getestet.
Steht auch im Einkaufsführer, im Leerlauf und bei geringer Last (beispielsweise beim schauen einer Blu-Ray) ist sie komplett lautlos da passiv und unter Last ist sie mit 0,7 Sone so laut wie die 290 Tri-X im Leerlauf


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Strix ist auch nur ne DC2, mit Semi Passivem Kühler. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich mMn nicht, da auch die normale DC2 (mit angepasster Lüfterkurve) extrem leise ist


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Leute, ich werde noch verrückt.. das Fractal Design passt mir doch nicht so 100%ig. Speziell stört mich, dass es oben keinen Staubfilter hat, und eventuell dass hinten keine Löcher für WaKü Schläuche sind (wenn auch zweitrangig).. aber das zu dem Preis (90€) ist schon happig, auch wenn ich dann im Vergleich diese beiden anschaue: Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W), Fractal Design Core 3500 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-CORE-3500-BL-W), Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS3A) | Geizhals Deutsch.

 Was meint ihr denn dazu? Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt's wohl nicht, aber von den dreien? Oder eventuell fällt euch noch eines ein?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Wofür Staubfilter oben? 

Ich bin inzwischen Nanoxia Fan, aber das DS3 ist leider schlecht lieferbar. Nanoxia durchdenkt die Gehäuse imo besser, manche sagen sie bauen Fractal nach und verbessern ein paar Schwächen.. schlecht sind die alle nicht.

Phanteks sind derzeit sehr beliebt. Ich bin allerdings voll für ne Tür vorne, der Einfluss auf den Geräuschpegel ist enorm.


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Also Nanoxia beut top Gehäuse  
Wenn du nen schönes DS3 kaufst dann wirst damit auf jeden Fall viel Freude haben


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Jap, Nanoxia DS3 it is - bietet das gleiche wie das R4, aber zu einem wesentlich besseren Preis. Nur leider ohne Fenster.. 

Allerdings ist das leider zur Zeit nirgendswo verfügbar. Wie kommt das? So brandneu? Gelistet ist es aber schon seit Juli..


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Du kannst vielleicht noch das Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anschauen. Die Gehäuse von Phanteks kommen allesamt sehr gut mit Waküs klar  

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre ein weiteres.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Oktober 2014)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Du kannst vielleicht noch das Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anschauen. Die Gehäuse von Phanteks kommen allesamt sehr gut mit Waküs klar
> 
> Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre ein weiteres.



Pro ist super,  der Aufpreis zur Luxe birngt es nicht - paar LEDs die nicht jede gewünschte Farbe wiedergeben kann (voreingestellt) Das Primo von Phanteks wäre ein Case fürs Leben,  da wird nie was richtig warm


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Pro ist super,  der Aufpreis zur Luxe birngt es nicht - paar LEDs die nicht jede gewünschte Farbe wiedergeben kann (voreingestellt) Das Primo von Phanteks wäre ein Case fürs Leben,  da wird nie was richtig warm


 
Man kann die LED rausnehmen und welche von Phanteks kaufen, gibt's in vielen Farben 

Primoo ist saugeil, wird mein Case wenn die Moneten da sind. Wakü ist da aber Pflicht, sonst lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Die Phanteks sind natürlich schon enorm nice, allerdings wieder so teuer.. jetzt hatte ich mich gerade gefreut, mit dem Nanoxia 30€ eingespart zu haben, und dann kommt ihr mit dem 135€ Prügel. 

Weiß denn jemand, warum die Nanoxias nicht verfügbar sind? Und wann sich das wieder ändern wird?

P.S.: Preischaos bei Radeons: R9 280X erstmals unter 200 Euro?!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Gute Gehäuse sind halt beliebt.. DS2 wäre nix für dich? Gibts auch mit Fenster. 

Kannst natürlich auch ne 280x nehmen.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Des ist mir halt eigentlich zu lang.. es würde sogar mit der Schnauze unter dem Tisch hervorstehen. ^^
Das DS3 wäre von der Länge her perfekt.. und wenn es jetzt noch ein Sichtfenster hätte.. 

Also.. nein, das DS2 ist mir zu lang. Das DS3 passt von der Länge her.. ist aber nicht verfügbar.

Ich weiß halt nicht, OB ich die 280X nehmen soll.  Ob sie die 25€ mehr wert ist. Man muss halt irgendwo mal kappen, und sagen - so, der nächste Schritt hat einen zu hohen €/MehrFPS Preis. Ich weiß bloß nicht, ob die 280X für 25€ mehr positiv oder negativ zu sehen ist. ^^ Und so langsam ermüdet mich das ständige vergleichen, ich mache seit einer Woche wenig anderes zuhause..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

So ist das wenn man nen PC kaufen will.  

Wenn du die 280 auf 1140MHz übertaktet kriegst, hast du 280x Niveau.

Andererseits gibts du auch bei der CPU lieber 50€ mehr aus, von daher, nimm die 280x. Dann kannst du vielleicht ne Graka Generation überspringen bis du aufrüsten musst.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Danke, das wollte ich hören.  Ich meine.. 280 für 180€, 280X für 205€.. die 290 fängt halt dann erst richtig bei 260€ an, den Schritt werde ich dann wirklich nicht machen.

Jetzt muss ich bloß morgen mal Nanoxia anschreiben, wann es eine backfrische Fuhre DS3 gibt, und warum des kein Fenster hat..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Wenn du gerade eh so mit Geld um dich wirfst, wie wäre es noch mit einem guten cpu Kühler? ;p


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wenn du gerade eh so mit Geld um dich wirfst, wie wäre es noch mit einem guten cpu Kühler? ;p


 
Meine Überlegung war, das erste Jahr sollte der Boxed doch passen, und dann kommt irgendwas nettes. (Gleich WaKü?) Für irgendwas muss ich den K und das fette Board ja gekauft haben. 

Habe ich aber wirklich auch schon überlegt. Aber wenn ich jetzt einen Brocken Eco dazu lege, überschreite ich die 1000,- Schwelle...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Poste mal ne aktuelle Gesamtliste, am besten Geizhals Warenkorb, hab auch nicht mehr so ganz den Überblick.^^


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich aktualisiere meinen Warenkorb ständig. 

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
1 x AOC i2369Vm, 23"
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS3A)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
____________
-> 990€

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin.. ich habe auch schon überlegt, einfach den Xeon zu nehmen, H97-Board, und gut ist.. kein OC, aber das würde ich überleben. -50€.
WaKü kostet ja dann auch wieder ordentlich..

Und bevor ich jetzt noch mehr verrückte Ideen bekomme, hau ich mich ins Bett.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Bei jz electronic gibt es Boards mit modifiziertem BIOS, da läuft der Xeon auf allen 4 Kernen mit 3.8GHz Turbo. ;p

Zumal dann ein Brocken für 25€ reicht, mit undervolting fast lächerlich sparsam, ne K cpu dagegen braucht nen fetten Kühler.. und viel Strom. 

Allerdings kann man den i5 meistens auf ca. 4.5GHz bringen.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Strom ist egal.

Ich glaube, der Hauptgrund, worauf meine Unentschlossenheit zurückzuführen ist, ist die drohende Rente von 1150.
Wenn ich wüsste, dass der Sockel in 4 Jahren noch da ist, könnte ich je nach Bedarf upgraden, und die restlichen Teile einfach weiterverwenden (Kühler, etc.). Da 1150 ja aber nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr in Rente geschickt wird, kann ich dann im Prinzip nicht mehr upgraden - ich werde alles (MB, CPU, Kühler) neu kaufen müssen.
Sollte soweit stimmen, oder? Das verunsichert mich halt total, und hindert mich daran, allzu viel Geld dafür ausgeben zu wollen.. weil es quasi so gut wie überholt und nicht aufrüstbar ist, nächste CPU-Generation (Broadwell) wird ja schon auf 1151 laufen.

Edit: Hab's gerade selber gemerkt, obiger Satz ist Schmarrn.
Ich versuche mich morgen nochmal dran, zu erklären, was ich denke.  Aber wie seht ihr es denn angesichts der aktuellen CPU-Markt Situation bzgl. großem Investment vs. Platzhalter, um auf genau xx zu warten und dann zu investieren?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Oktober 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber wie seht ihr es denn angesichts der aktuellen CPU-Markt Situation bzgl. großem Investment vs. Platzhalter, um auf genau xx zu warten und dann zu investieren?



Die CPUs werden kaum schneller, Intel muss ja nicht da AMD nicht kann. Von daher kannst du zugreifen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Nein. Einfach.. nein.^^


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Nanoxia DS3 ist momentan nirgendwo lieferbar, soll laut Support auch noch ein paar Wochen dauern.





Wie wichtig ist euch denn Schalldämmung bei einem Gehäuse? Hatte ich früher nicht, bin aber natürlich angetan davon - kann aber den Effekt nicht einschätzen.

Und warum gibt es denn qausi keine slim 140mm Lüfter? Geizhals hat einen einzigen: Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 140mm, Tiefe: 15mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Nein. Einfach.. nein.^^


 
Wie meinen?^^
Aber ist schon ok, wir lassen das Thema Prozessor, und ich vertraue euch einfach.. ich mache halt ein bisschen Stress, weil ich als Student kein Einkommen habe, und jetzt bald 1000€ ausgebe.. da will ich wissen, dass mein Konto sinnvoll erleichtert wurde. 

Übrigens.. was sind denn so gute CPU-Kühler?^^ Habe soeben gelesen, dass die Dinger @ boxed unter Last bis zu 90° bekommen.. o.0


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es denn qausi keine slim 140mm Lüfter? Geizhals hat einen einzigen: Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 140mm, Tiefe: 15mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Gibt halt nicht wirklich bedarf an Slim Lüftern

Cryorig hat übrigens auch einen am Start: Cryorig XT140 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Bei guter Hardware ist kein gedämmtes notwendig, aber wäre das Sahnehäubchen bei einem sehr leisen System.
Muss also nicht sein, ein gutes Gehäuse ohne Dämmung mit leisen Lüftern ist auch ziemlich unhörbar 

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, was Rapante meinte (Nein, einfach Nein )
Falls es AMD vs. Intel CPU war, nimm eine Intel CPU, i5 oder Xeon und ab geht´s 

Wenn die Intel CPU nicht übertaktet wird, reicht schon der boxed Kühler, wirklich schlecht sind die nicht.
Optimal für Xeon oder i5 wäre der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Cryorig hat übrigens auch einen am Start: Cryorig XT140 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Geizhals sollte mal hinschreiben dass es sich um PWM Lüfter handelt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich hatte auch nie Schalldämmung, mein Nanoxia DS4 hat eine und ich find sie super. Schirmt Lüftergeräusche besser ab, hab noch 2 Festplatten eingebaut die ich ab und zu anschalte, da wird auch sehr viel geschluckt. Fronttür macht auch nen massiven Unterschied.. Würde wieder kaufen.   Mein PC steht allerdings auch auf dem Schreibtisch, knapp neben mir. Hab selbst den EKL Wingboost 2 gegen was leiseres getauscht und be quiet Shadow Wings sind mir auch zu laut.. :S

Wofür genau brauchst du nen 140er Slim Lüfter?

Nein im Sinne von.. wer auf bessere Hardware wartet, wartet ewig. Intel setzt auf Tick-Tock, nachzulesen hier: Intel Tick-Tock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Zudem läuft Broadwell auf Sockel 1150 (und ist mit H9 und Z9 kompatibel), erst Skylake läuft auf Sockel 1151. Skylake kommt so in nem Jahr.. in 2 Jahren sind heutige CPUs immernoch ziemlich gut und so in 3 Jahren gibts dann die ganzen Broadwell Topmodelle günstig gebraucht. Oder man will eh was neues. 

Ehe einer aktuellen CPU, ob jetzt i5 mit oder ohne K oder Xeon die Puste ausgeht, hast du schon 2mal ne neue Graka gekauft. Mehr oder weniger.^^

Gute Kühler gibts von vielen Herstellern, für ne K CPU brauchts natürlich nen dickeren als für nen Xeon (EKL Brocken Eco, ~25€). Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 oder so.. bei OC bin ich raus.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, was Rapante meinte (Nein, einfach Nein )
> Falls es AMD vs. Intel CPU war, nimm eine Intel CPU, i5 oder Xeon und ab geht´s



Ne, es ging mehr darum, ob man jetzt viel Geld für eine CPU ausgeben sollte, wo doch der neue Sockel 1151 vor der Tür steht. 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wofür genau brauchst du nen 140er Slim Lüfter?


 
Mich hatte interessiert, ob es 140mm Slim Lüfter gibt, damit man ihn in einem breiteren Gehäuse noch zwischen CPU-Kühler und linke Außenseite klemmen könnte, wenn das Gehäuse dort eine Öffnung hat.

Genau aus dem Grund jetzt auch die Frage - wenn ich das Fractal Design Define R4 nehme, sollte ich es mit Fenster oder ohne nehmen?
Ohne Fenster hätte ich halt diesen Lüfterplatz dort - allerdings ist halt die Frage, ob da überhaupt noch einer reinpasst, oder ob das mit CPU-Kühler/Sonstigem kollidiert, sprich auf welcher Höhe über dem Mainboard diese seitliche Lüfteröffnung ist.
Und wenn man das Window nimmt, macht man sich zum Teil die Schalldämmung gerade wieder kaputt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Sockel 1151 steht erst in nem Jahr vor der Tür, willst du so lang warten? 

Ich find Hardware jetzt nicht so hübsch dass ich sie immer sehen muss. Ich will sie nichtmal hören. Da kann die Dämmung schon mal den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied machen.. 

Mit gutem Airflow im Gehäuse brauchts nichts was von der Seite reinpustet, zumal deine Grafikkarte im Einsatz wesentlich mehr Wärme produziert als deine CPU. Die Luft muss auch raus. 

Hast du denn schon ne Finale Entscheidung zwischen Xeon und K gefällt?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> wo doch der neue Sockel 1151 vor der Tür steht.


 
Da musst du aber ein verdammt gutes Fernrohr haben wenn du Sockel 1151 vor der Tür sehen kannst.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Nimm das R4 mit Fenster, ein Seitenlüfter taugt eh nix  : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Sehr schick. 
Ich hoffe dass Alpenföhn bald einen K2 Nachfolger bringt.
Doppelturmkühler ist Pflichtprogramm für einen so guten Kühler Hersteller.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Jepp, sollten die bald mal tun


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Hast du denn schon ne Finale Entscheidung zwischen Xeon und K gefällt?



Ja. Ich habe die Entscheidung gefällt, die Entscheidung in die Zukunft zu vertagen. 
(Hat aber auch einen ganz praktischen Grund: Ich will die Sachen zu einer Packstation schicken, da ich den ganzen Tag nicht zuhause bin, warte aber seit einer Woche auf meine Packstation-Nutzerkarte..)



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Nimm das R4 mit Fenster, ein Seitenlüfter taugt eh nix  :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Nice.  
Aber du solltest event. mal was mit der Karte machen, die scheint ja sehr durchzuhängen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber du solltest event. mal was mit der Karte machen, die scheint ja sehr durchzuhängen.


 
Ich würde ja mal eine kaufen die eine Backplatte hat.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Kühller für 1150 werden auch auf 1151 passen, oder? Da sollte sich ja eigentlich nicht viel ändern, außer der CPU-Halterung. Bei vielen Kühlern steht ja auch in der Bedienungsanleitung: Montageanleitung für LGA115x..


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich glaube nicht dass die Bohrungen bei 1151 andere sind als zuvor.
Ist ja immer der gleiche Quatsch mit Intel. Die ändern einen Pin und die Kerben und schon ist es ein anderer Sockel. Der Rest ist aber immer gleich.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ob das mit dem neuen PC dieses Jahr noch klappt?


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Des frag ich mich auch. 
Aber komm hey, mit mir habt ihr mal richtig was zu arbeiten. In den restlichen Threads hier wird gefragt, einer postet 'ne Konfi, und der TE kauft sie. Das ist ja keine Herausforderung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Stimmt. Finde das hier auch nen recht schönen Thread, nicht zuletzt weil ich kürzlich was ähnliches durchgemacht hab.^^

Woran hängts denn derzeit noch, ausser dass das Gehäuse schlecht lieferbar ist? 

mATX mit dem DS4 wäre nichts?


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Hm, mit mATX kenne ich mich halt gar nicht aus. Was ist denn da anders, was muss man beachten, und inwiefern würde sich die Zusammenstellung denn abändern?

Momentan ist meine Zusammenstellung afaik final, es scheitert im Prinzip nur noch daran, dass ich nicht da bin.. Montag, den 3.11 könnte ich das Paket frühestens in Empfang nehmen. Die ganze nächste Woche bin ich tagsüber in der Uni, und am Samstag kommt keine Post.

Brauchen tue ich noch 3 140mm Lüfter, welche sind da empfehlenswert? Wingboost und Shadow Wings ja deiner Meinung nach nicht.. 
Und bzgl. CPU-Kühler.. was ist wohl das Optimum bzgl P/L? Brocken Eco, Brocken 2, oder dann gleich NH-U14S oder NH-D15? Halten sollte er ja auch über 1150 hinaus, vorausgesetzt die Bohrungen bleiben gleich. Hattest ja auch schon den Dark Rock Pro 3 erwähnt, aber der U14S schlägt ihn..


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Natürlich sind die WingBoost empfehlenswert.

BeQuiets auch.

Ansonsten noch Noctua, Nanoxia und Noiseblocker.

Ohne OC ist der Brocken ECO schon optimal.
Der Brocken 2 ist zwar etwas oversized, wird aber von uns noch gerade eben genehmigt 

Die Noctua Kühler sind natürlich auch allererste Sahne, die gehören aber auf eine K-CPU, nicht auf nen Xeon.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich habe mal den Geizhals-Link in meine Signatur gepackt.. wir reden vom 4690K.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Klar gehört da ein fetter Kühler drauf, aber, das Optimum...

Letzten Endes kommt es auf den Chip an, was Du da rausholst.
Da ist es wurscht, ob Dark Rock Pro 3, Prolimatech Genesis oder NH-D15, wenn Du einen OC-Krüppel erwischst, nützen die alle nix, wenn Du eine gute CPU erwischst, reicht der Brocken 2.
So sieht´s aus


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Hm.. also NH-15D drauf, ausloten was geht, und bei Inkompetenz der CPU Kühler zurück und einen Brocken Eco drauf. 

Ich überleg's mir mal noch. 

Bei Lüftern hören sich Silent Wings oder Shadow Wings interessant an.. wobei, ich glaube ich lasse das erst mal außen vor, baue das Ding auf, und schaue dann, was die lautesten Komponenten sind - ich kann mir momentan unter den db(A) Angaben eh nichts vorstellen.^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Bei mATX brauchst du n mATX Board, weniger Platz für Erweiterungskarten, dafür eben um einiges kleiner. Und das DS4 ist lieferbar. 

Ausser das Fractal steht schon fest. Sind die Lüfter immernoch so unbeliebt dass man die tauschen "muss"? 

Für mich sind weder Wingboost noch Silent Wings empfehlenswert, weil mich das PWM klackern, egal wie subtil, nervt. Und das hör ich auch aus einem gedämmten Gehäuse..

Farbtechnisch ist deine Konfig nicht ganz stimmig, rote Graka und Board, blauer RAM und brauner Kühler.^^

Ich hab den Dark Rock erwähnt weil ich finde dass der einfach monströs gut aussieht. Kennt jemand nen schöneren Kühler?^^


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich würde bei einer K-CPU natürlich auch nen fetten Kühler draufschnallen, Dual-Tower 
Da würde ich einfach nach der Optik gehen, viel tun die sich nicht wirklich.

Nur nützt der einem nix, wenn man eine miese CPU erwischt.

Aber das weisst Du eh alles schon längst, weil Du hier seit 2008 registriert bist 

db(A) taugt eh nix, Sone wären angesagt.

@ Rapante

Die Fractallüfter hört man nur auf 12 Volt, und selbst da sind die imho nicht wirklich störend.
Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, manche Leute hören ja das Marihua.... ääääh, Gras wachsen


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

@ Rapante:

Ok. Ich stelle mir morgen mal ein mATX System zusammen, und schaue mal, wie das so aussieht.

Mit PWM-Klackern kann ich auch nichts anfangen.. muss ich erst mal in live erleben, bevor mich das nerven kann.^^

Die unpassende Farbkombination stimmt natürlich, aber es geht nicht  anders.^^ Die roten TridentX sind zu hoch für Dark Rock Pro 3 & Co.,  und der DRP3 sieht zwar verdammt gut aus (keine Sorge, war mir auch  aufgefallen), aber der Noctua NH-U14S schlägt ihn für das gleiche Geld,  und der NH-D15 setzt nochmal ordentlich eine Schippe drauf.
Oder siehst du Möglichkeiten, dass ganze passender zu gestalten?^^ Dagegen hätte ich sicher nichts.

@ Rosigatton:

Doch, nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, kitzelt der D15 nochmal mind. 2-3 Grad raus, und vor allem: Bei einer geringeren Lautstärke als alle anderen. Der DPR3 hat ja auch bspw. nur 1x 140mm, der andere ist ein 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Wenn die Fractal Lüfter brauchbar sind, wieso dann überhaupt andere? Die von Nanoxia sind absolut super imo.  Gehöre leider zu denen die auch ohne Bewusstseinserweiterung so einiges hören.^^

Ja, hör dir das erstmal live an. Bei dir wird aber vermutlich eh die Grafikkarte das lauteste Teil sein, von daher.. 

Kann man bei den roten nicht diesen Kamm abnehmen? 

Was heisst schon "schlagen", das sind ein paar Grad hin oder her, Gehäuselüfter etwas aufdrehen dann geht das. Beim zocken verbrät ne cpu irgendwas um die 50W-70W, die Grafikkarte liegt bei geschmeidigen 200Watt+.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Jepp, bei den roten kann man den (völlig überflüssigen) Heatspreader abschrauben.

Eben, von wegen "schlagen" 

Die paar Grad hin oder her sind imho völlig latte.
Kommt eben hauptsächlich auf den Chip an, ob man einen guten erwischt oder eine Wurst 

Wenn man eine Wurst erwischt, nützt einem auch der NH-D15 nix.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Kann man bei den roten nicht diesen Kamm abnehmen?


 
Jap, kann man, für den DPR3 sind sie dann aber immer noch zu hoch. 

Ich habe mich jetzt außerdem für den Brocken entschieden.. 80+ € ist schon pervers viel Geld für einen Kühler. Allerdings habe ich mir einen Preisalarm gestellt.. 50-60€ wären schon verlockend. 

Jetzt ist im Prinzip das Einzige, was mich an meiner Konfiguration noch stört, die Tastatur & Maus im Paket für 20€.. 
Haben hätte ich allerdings halt gerne die Roccat Kone XTD & die Logitech G910.. 
Und ansonsten in humanen Preisregionen gibt es quasi nichts gescheites. Ich hätte meine G11 damals nicht verkaufen dürfen.. super Tastatur für einen super Preis.
Alles heute von Logitech im Preisrahmen bis ca. 75€ ist Mist, und Mäuse gibt's auch nicht viel unter 50€. Dann warte ich lieber, dass die obengenannten günstiger werden.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Wie schlägt sich der Brocken beim OC? Ich hab ja den Brocken 2, da kann man 2 Lüfter anbringen, ob das was bringt weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

Maus und Tastatur kann man ja immer nachkaufen, gute Hardware hält auch ne Weile. Hab seit 7 Jahren ne Razer Diamondback.^^


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich der Brocken beim OC? Ich hab ja den Brocken 2, da kann man 2 Lüfter anbringen, ob das was bringt weiß ich allerdings nicht.
> 
> Maus und Tastatur kann man ja immer nachkaufen, gute Hardware hält auch ne Weile. Hab seit 7 Jahren ne Razer Diamondback.^^


 
Brocken 2 meine ich. 

Eben. Und unser pc-nutzer hat ja auch gemeint, dass man das Set da benutzen kann.. sollte also erst mal passen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Du willst also in das R4 ein mATX-Board einbauen?

 Das sieht echt be........n aus.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Bei einem mATX Board nimmt man natürlich auch ein mATX Case..


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Bei einem mATX Board nimmt man natürlich auch ein mATX Case..


 
 Im Umkehrschluss sollte man bei einem ATX-Case auch ein ATX-Board nehmen.

 Sonst hast Du einen ca. 6 cm großen Spalt zwischen NT und MB.
 Gerade bei Gehäusen mit Fenstern sieht das ziemlich doof aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Bei einem mATX Board nimmt man natürlich auch ein mATX Case..


 
Jap. Aber günstiger wäre es quasi nicht, lediglich das Gehäuse wären 30€ weniger, und dann platztechnisch etc. 
Ne, ich bleib bei ATX. Das R4 ist ja auch nicht so groß, passt mir perfekt. 

Damit ist die Konfi so ziemlich abgeschlossen, besten Dank für eure Hilfe soweit.. jetzt heißt es den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Bestellen abpassen, damit ich die Lieferung so legen kann, dass ich währenddessen zuhause bin.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Du könntest ja noch einmal die finale Zusammenstellung posten,

 so braucht man nicht alle 16 Seiten noch mal durchschauen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Günstiger ist mATX nicht, eigentlich nur kleiner.^^

Die Zusammenstellung hat er in der Signatur. Nutzt wohl (wie ich) auch Tapatalk. ;p

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-472514

Mit dem Brocken 2 passt auch anderer RAM.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
 Danke, das habe ich übersehen.

 Bei solch einem Case, würde ich schon vom optischen her,
 einen größeren Kühler nehmen. 

 Schei... auf die 30 Taler.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Günstiger ist mATX nicht, eigentlich nur kleiner.^^
> 
> Die Zusammenstellung hat er in der Signatur. Nutzt wohl (wie ich) auch Tapatalk. ;p
> 
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Eben, dann nehme ich lieber gleich das Original, und habe mehr Platz für alles mögliche. 

Hat dieses Forum immer noch keine gescheite App?  Danke dir fürs posten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei solch einem Case, würde ich schon vom optischen her,
> einen größeren Kühler nehmen.
> 
> Schei... auf die 30 Taler.


 
Schau mal auf den Thread-Titel, so geht das schon seit 250 Talern.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den Thread-Titel, so geht das schon seit 250 Talern.


 
 Das habe ich gemacht. 

 Naja, letztendlich steht das Teil bei Dir.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Also, nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Bestellung ist soeben raus!

1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
1 x AOC i2369Vm, 23"
1 x ASUS DRW-24F1ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90DD01G0-B20010)
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator, USB, DE (SGB-3010-KKMF1-DE)
1 x Noctua NH-D15
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
__________
ca. 1200,- €

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und ja, sich an Ausgabe-Limits zu halten müssen wir noch mal üben.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Da hast du aber reingehauen, sieht gut aus.  

Schade dass das DS3 nicht lieferbar ist. 

Aber rotes Board und alles andere Blau? Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Da hast du aber reingehauen, sieht gut aus.
> 
> Schade dass das DS3 nicht lieferbar ist.
> 
> Aber rotes Board und alles andere Blau? Ich weiß ja nicht.



 Joa, geht so. Du musst ja noch den Monitor abziehen, und dann ist das ein 1.070€ Rechner.. der Kühler sowie die Grafikkarte ziehen das ganze natürlich noch künstlich nach oben, hätten auch 950€ sein können, aber naja. 

Sehr schade. Ich hätt's ihnen wahnsinnig gerne abgekauft.. aber vielleicht können sie mich ja als Produkttester noch nachträglich vom Kauf überzeugen. Björn, liest du mit? 

Ja, Farbe, hm.. zeig mir eine Kombi, wie du es anders gelöst hättest.  Und letztendlich geht es mir weniger um Farbe, als um Leistung/Preis-Leistung. Die Farbe der Komponenten macht den Rechner auch nicht schneller.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Asrock Z97 vielleicht? Sind blau.^^

Vielleicht hätte auch ein anderer (roter) RAM gepasst..


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Haben wir aber alle am Anfang des Threads zur Genüge verglichen - das  Gigabyte ist schlicht besser als die Asrocks.. technisch besser,  sinnvollere Anschlüsse, sinnvolleres Layout.

Ja, der TridentX hätte womöglich auch gepasst, aber dann ist die 290 immer noch blau, und das ist ja nach herrschender Meinung die beste 290, die man kaufen kann. 

Und der Kühler passt ja mit seinem beige/braun auch überhaupt nicht rein..


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Und wir hatten auch am Anfang schon die Frage ob das praktisch wirklich nen Unterschied macht, ist eben oft so dass vermeintliche Nachteile eigentlich irrelevant sind.^^

Na, passt schon alles so, bin nur fast wehmütig dass der Thread doch noch endet. ;p


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Naja, nach der Logik könnten wir das ganze Unterforum hier dicht machen, wenn es irrelevant ist ob ein Netzteil 3 oder 4 rails hat, ein MB 6 oder 8 CPU-Phasen, ein RAM CL9 oder CL11.. 

Gelaber. Der Kram muss ja schließlich erst mal heil ankommen, dann muss alles funktionieren (bei meinem Glück.. ), und dann gibt's noch ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Gerät.  Vielleicht knacken wir dabei auch noch die 26 Seiten meines 2009'er Threads..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Oktober 2014)

Für den Preis des NH-D15 hättest du was besseres und farblich passenderes bekommen (Genesis + 2 Wingboost 2 140mm)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Immer ist es das nicht, aber oft. Für ne 290 sind 2 Rails angebracht, für ne 280 nicht. Und bei dem bisschen OC das mit den Haswells drin ist tuns auch 2 Phasen weniger. Ich finde schon dass es was anderes ist ob der Unterschied tatsächlich spürbar oder nur messbar (wenn überhaupt) ist. Man muss auch mal ökonomisch Denken . ;p


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Für den Preis des NH-D15 hättest du was *besseres* und farblich passenderes bekommen (Genesis + 2 Wingboost 2 140mm)



Hast du da einen Test zu? Afaik, nach allem was ich gelesen habe, gibt es atm nichts besseres als den D15. Auch sehr angetan hat mich: österreichische Firma, 6 Jahre Garantie auf alles inkl. Lüfter, Garantie dass Befestigungsmechanismen für neue Sockel kostenlos nachgeliefert werden.



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Immer ist es das nicht, aber oft. Für ne 290 sind 2 Rails angebracht, für ne 280 nicht. Und bei dem bisschen OC das mit den Haswells drin ist tuns auch 2 Phasen weniger. Ich finde schon dass es was anderes ist ob der Unterschied tatsächlich spürbar oder nur messbar (wenn überhaupt) ist. Man muss auch mal ökonomisch Denken . ;p



Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die große Frage - wo zieht man da die Linie?^^ Und vor allem - ich finde, ich habe die Linie sehr gut eingehalten. Z.B.: Dank eurem Ratt E10 500W anstatt 400W, wegen der technischen Vorteile - 20€ Aufpreis.  Z97X-Gaming 5 mit besseren Eigenschaften vs. das Asrock - 10€ Aufpreis.  R9 290 anstatt R9 280X wegen 4GB VRAM und doch einigen MehrFPS in 1080 - 75€ Aufpreis.  R9 290 vs. GTX 970 - Unterschiede fallen geringer aus als beim vorherigen Schritt - 75€ Aufpreis.  i5-4690K vs i7-4790K - 4% mehr Spieleleistung, 20-30% mehr Anwendungsleistung, nur in 1 oder 2 Programmen 50+% mehr Anwendungsleistung - 100€ (50%) Aufpreis. 

Da ist doch eine rote Linie zu erkennen, oder? Oder habe ich schon Halluzinationen?  Sagt ruhig, jetzt kann ich noch gut stornieren, sobald der Kram einmal eingebaut ist wird's komplizierter.


P.S.: Ich habe gerade in meinem alten Thread geschmökert, und festgestellt, Threshold war damals auch schon dabei.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ob es was besseres als den Noctua gibt weiß ich nicht, aber wie Rosi schon gesagt hat, für ne gute cpu tuts auch n kleinerer und ne schlechte kriegt nichtmal mit Wakü Flügel..

Naja, du hast dich eher oberhalb der Linie orientiert, n paar Seiten vorher ging es noch um den Aufpreis 280 auf 280x. Bis dahin hätte auch das E10 mit 400W gereicht, mit der 290 wird das 500er Pflicht. Xeon vs K etc.. 
Ich hätte das Asrock genommen, zum einen weil ich die Firma irgendwie mag, es farblich gut passen würde und ich der Ansicht bin dass die Unterschiede praktisch irrelevant sind.

Aber das wichtigste ist dass du damit zufrieden bist, du bezahlst den Kram schließlich. Mich nervt nur teilweise dieses Spec-gespamme, als ob 2% Unterschied hier und da irgend eine Rolle spielen würden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Oktober 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hast du da einen Test zu?



NH-D15: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Kuehler-Hardware-255512/Tests/Noctua-NH-D15-Test-1119827/

Genesis: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk...neuesten-CPU-Kuehlers-von-Prolimatech-811788/


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ob es was besseres als den Noctua gibt weiß ich nicht, aber wie Rosi schon gesagt hat, für ne gute cpu tuts auch n kleinerer und ne schlechte kriegt nichtmal mit Wakü Flügel..



Stimmt schon, stimmt schon. Hm. Mindfactory wird sich freuen. 
Der DPR3 ist aber schon angemessen, oder? Temperaturtechnisch leicht über den anderen genannten, aber lautstärketechnisch auch noch im annehmbaren Niveau, wenn ich mir das hier anschaue: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 CPU-Kühler im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Naja, du hast dich eher oberhalb der Linie orientiert, n paar Seiten vorher ging es noch um den Aufpreis 280 auf 280x. Bis dahin hätte auch das E10 mit 400W gereicht, mit der 290 wird das 500er Pflicht. Xeon vs K etc..



"Xeon vs K etc." macht keinen Sinn.
Und 280 vs. 280X - da hast du vollkommen recht. Vor allem in Hinblick auf FC4 habe ich mich da für die 290 entschieden.. die 280X kommt schon bei FC3 auf sehr hohen Details nicht mehr mit, dann ist womöglich bei FC4 auf hohen bereits nicht mehr viel zu machen..

Mein Preisziel hat halt einfach nicht zu meinen Ansprüchen gepasst. Ich wollte unbedingt so wenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben, einfach aus Sparsamkeit - das stand aber im krassen Gegensatz zu meinen insgeheimen Erwartungen an das System, die ich halt aus Finanzgründen versucht habe zu unterdrücken. Tja, da kommt dann so ein Dilemma bei raus. 
Tut mir leid, dass ich da am Anfang falsche Vorgaben gesetzt habe, hätten wir auch alles ein bisschen einfacher haben können. Dafür passt es jetzt, und alle haben ihren Postcounter ordentlich aufgebessert. 



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Aber das wichtigste ist dass du damit zufrieden bist, du bezahlst den Kram schließlich. Mich nervt nur teilweise dieses Spec-gespamme, als ob 2% Unterschied hier und da irgend eine Rolle spielen würden.



Mit irgendetwas muss man seine Kaufentscheidungen begründen. Alles mal bestellen, ausprobieren, und das Beste behalten geht halt nicht.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> NH-D15: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe [Test der Woche]
> 
> Genesis: Prolimatech Genesis: Innovativer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test



Hm. PCGH's Werte für den D15 erscheinen mir aber _sehr_ hoch.. vgl. hier: Noctua NH-D15 im Test, mit einem Xeon E5-2687W mit 150W TDP.
Würdest du denn den DPR3 abnicken? Das wäre was namhaftes, erprobtes. Fertig. Kein Bock mehr.
Das mit den Kühlern ist sowieso ein Schmarrn, jeder hat andere Werte, weil die Messmethoden so vollkommen voneinander abweichen.. 


Edit: Nein, ich bleibe beim D15. Jetzt ist er bestellt, jetzt wird er erst mal entgegen genommen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Naja, gerade 6 vs 8 Phasen.. Selbst in der als Argumentationsgrundlage verlinkten Grafik steht bei einigen MBs mit 4 Phasen bei OC recommended? "air + subzero", kann also so schlecht nicht sein. 

Wie beim Kühler auch, Unterschied messbar, aber Praxisrelevanz..?


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Rapante, ich habe noch ein wenig herumgespielt. Die Gründe für das Gigabyte sind dahingeschmolzen.. ich kann die zusätzlichen PCIe x1 Ports eh nicht nutzen, da die Grafikkarte davor hängt.
Folgende Kombination habe ich jetzt mal zusammengesucht, und dabei auch auf die Farbe geachtet. 

1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper - als Blue Vortex Edition von Caseking

Alternativ statt dem Genesis den Dark Rock Pro 3. Die paar Mehr-Dezibel - dafür habe ich ja ein gedämmtes Gehäuse. Sollte eben so gut wie die bisherige Konfi sein, und schaut auch anständig aus.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Hättest du die PCIe Ports überhaupt mit irgendwas bestückt oder ist das eher theoretisch? 

Der Genesis ist echt ein geiles Teil. Die Dual Blue bei Caseking steht auf lieferbar ab 02.01, wieso nicht die Black Edition und einfach 2 blaue Lüfter?


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Hättest du die PCIe Ports überhaupt mit irgendwas bestückt oder ist das eher theoretisch?
> 
> Der Genesis ist echt ein geiles Teil. Die Dual Blue bei Caseking steht auf lieferbar ab 02.01, wieso nicht die Black Edition und einfach 2 blaue Lüfter?


 
Einen PCIe hätte ich benutzt - da haben sowohl Asrock als auch Gigabyte einen über der Grafikkarte, den ich dann verwenden werde, und zwei direkt darunter, die ich ergo eh nicht benutzen kann. Dann hat das Gigabyte unten noch einen PCIe x4 Port, den ich verwenden könnte, ohne der Graka was abzuzwacken - aber dann funktioniert der PCIe über der Graka nicht mehr. Das Asrock hat unten auch einen PCIe x4, den ich benutzen könnte, ohne den PCIe über der Graka unbenutzbar zu machen - dafür läuft die Graka dann nur noch mit x8.
Wer denkt sich diese sch*** Anordnungen eigentlich aus? So ein unbrauchbarer Schwachsinn..

Tatsache. Die Prolimatechs haben alle so lange Lieferzeiten.. und der Black ist mit Lüftern eher sogar noch teurer als der D15. Dark Rock Pro 3 it is?^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Was kommt denn in den PCIe? Wenn du nur einen brauchst ist das doch undramatisch. 

Ob die Graka mit 16x oder 8x läuft macht etwa 2% aus. Man kann davon halten was man will,  aber es macht einfach keinen großen Unterschied.

DRP3 ist natürlich auch super.^^


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Was kommt denn in den PCIe? Wenn du nur einen brauchst ist das doch undramatisch.
> 
> Ob die Graka mit 16x oder 8x läuft macht etwa 2% aus. Man kann davon halten was man will,  aber es macht einfach keinen großen Unterschied.
> 
> DRP3 ist natürlich auch super.^^


 
Da kommt eine Soundkarte rein. 

Ja, stimmt natürlich auch. Aber es ist trotzdem schwachsinnig, das Potential da zu haben, es aber nicht nutzen zu können, weil die Aufteilung zu blöd ist, oder?


----------



## ich111 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Beim Gigabyte kannst du den unteren Slot afaik auf x1 stellen, dann dürften die anderen PCIe noch nutzbar sein.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Tja, was ist wichtiger, Potential oder Farbe?


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Beim Gigabyte kannst du den unteren Slot afaik auf x1 stellen, dann dürften die anderen PCIe noch nutzbar sein.


 
Du hast wahrscheinlich recht, wobei die Beschreibung auch nicht die beste ist:



> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4)
> * The PCIEX4 slot shares bandwidth with all PCI Express x1 slots. All  PCI Express x1 slots will become unavailable when a PCIe x4 expansion  card is installed.
> * When installing a x8 or above card in the PCIEX4 slot, make sure to  set PCIE Slot Configuration in BIOS Setup to x4. (Refer to Chapter 2,  "BIOS Setup," "Peripherals," for more information.)
> (The PCIEX16 and PCIEX8 slots conform to PCI Express 3.0 standard.)


Brauche ich denn eine zweite PCIe Karte, das ist die Frage. Mir fällt nichts ein, weder brauche/will ich eine TV-Karte, noch sonst irgendetwas..
Ansonsten geben sich die Boards ja nichts. 6 vs. 8 CPU-Phasen, eher kein gamechanger. Und sonst..


----------



## Whoosaa (8. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Hey Leute, ich muss mich noch mal ein wenig unter Zeitdruck an euch wenden. Ich warte jetzt seit über einer Woche auf den Monitor, aber dieser scheint nirgendswo verfügbar zu sein, obwohl als lagernd angegeben. Ich bräuchte jetzt also Alternativen, die ich möglichst heute im Umkreis von München noch kaufen kann, damit ich heute noch den Rechner zusammenschrauben kann.

Folgende Auswahl habe ich, soweit ich weiß: LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 25", Panel: IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da ist mir natürlich sofort der AOC i2367Fm ins Auge gefallen. Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen, wäre das eine gute Alternative?

Oder hat jemand noch eine andere gute Idee, was ich machen könnte?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Den AOC I2369VM könntest du dir anschauen, den gibts in München


----------



## Whoosaa (8. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Den AOC I2369VM könntest du dir anschauen, den gibts in München


 
Ne, eben leider nicht. Habe ihn mir am Dienstag bei NBB zur Abholung in München bestellt, glaubst du sie kriegen es bis heute hin?  Von wegen "lagernd"..

Das hier ist jetzt aktuell mein Vergleich: Produktvergleich AOC i2369Vm, 23", AOC i2367Fm, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) | Geizhals Deutschland 69Vm der ursprüngliche, die anderen beiden in München verfügbare Alternativen.

Edit: Nevermind, den i2367Fm kann ich heute nicht holen, der Laden hat nur Mo-Fr offen. Somit zwangsläufig entweder Dell U2414H, oder nächste Woche abwarten. 

Edit 2: Nevernevermind, diesen hier hol ich jetzt: http://geizhals.de/samsung-s24d390hl-ls24d390hl-a1075826.html.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Morgen zusammen, 

hier noch ein Update von mir bzgl. des Rechners. Die Komponenten waren vorletzte Woche dann endlich alle eingetroffen, und nachdem ich an dem Samstag vor einer Woche dann kurzfristig oben erwähnten Samsung Monitor geholt hatte, ging es am Nachmittag/Abend mit einem Kollegen zusammen an den Zusammenbau. Wir haben uns dabei viel Zeit gelassen, mussten ja auch erst mal wieder ins Thema rein kommen, aber gegen 21:00 stand der Rechner dann letztendlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sorry für die grausige Qualität, hatten nur Handy-Kameras.)

Zusammenfassend kann ich glücklicherweise sagen: Ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Alle Komponenten erfüllen genau die Ansprüche, die ich hatte, und alles passt wie man sieht auch farblich 1A zusammen, was natürlich durchs Fenster spitze aussieht. 
Nochmal eine kurze Einzelbewertung: CPU = tadellos, massig Leistung, SMT des 4790 vermisst man kein bisschen. GPU = geil  optisch der Hammer, leistungstechnisch eine Wucht, und das für vergleichsweise wenig Geld - phänomenal, hätte man nicht besser wählen können. Im Desktop-Betrieb durch den einen laufenden Lüfter fast unhörbar. Gehäuse = hochwertig, edel, elegant, leicht zu handhaben, leise Gehäuselüfter - super Wahl! Bloß das Handbuch fällt sehr dürftig aus. Netzteil = wahnsinnig leise, und ansonsten (selbstverständlich) tadellos. RAM = auch tadellos. Und sehr leise.   SSD = phä-no-me-nal. Ich habe es mit der Stoppuhr gemessen - vom Rechner einschalten bis zum Desktop um die 10 Sekunden.  Laufwerk = einziger Kritikpunkt - das Asus ist keineswegs leise, und sogar fast störend laut. Ich bin noch am Überlegen, es zurück zu senden - alternativ könnte ich es auch via dem Asrock HDD Saver abklemmen, muss ich aber noch ausprobieren. Apropos Mainboard - ebenfalls bisher keinerlei Klagen. Selbiges gilt für den Monitor - spitzen Bild, tolle Farbwiedergabe. Achja, und die Maus & Tastatur Kombo ist auch nicht soo der Brüller.. aber hey, für 25€.. ^^ Und last but not least der CPU-Kühler - eine Wucht. Bescheuertes Befestigungssystem, aber mit 4 Händen geht es relativ problemlos. Leise und gut.
Ganz Generell ist der Rechner auch wahnsinnig leise - vermutlich nicht so leise wie Rapantes (), aber ansonsten unglaublich leise. Wenn es mucksmäuschen still ist, hört man ihn im Desktop-Betrieb ganz leise summen.. man muss allerdings dafür schon genau drauf achten. Sobald ein wenig Hintergrun-Geräusche dabei sind, ist er unhörbar. Bei Leistungsabruf wird er selbstverständlich ein wenig lauter - aber auch dann immer noch sehr leise. 
Und auch farblich wie gesagt eine super Wahl - das Blau von GPU, RAM, und MB ist bis auf Nuancen genau das gleiche, sodass die Komponenten einfach super zusammen passen. Dazu der edle schwarze CPU-Kühler, und das edle Gehäuse... 

Also, ihr seht, ich bin glücklich - vielen Dank nochmal für die zahlreiche Hilfe, und eure Geduld.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Sieht super aus. 

Wobei, die Verkabelung könntest du noch etwas schöner gestalten..^^

Im Desktop Betrieb läuft nur ein Lüfter? Wie das? 

Laufwerke sind einfach laut.. aber das dürfte ja eh fast nie laufen. Meins hängt allerdings auch an nem Orico Power Switch. 

Wo versteckt sich denn die SSD? 

Da bleibt nur noch eins zu sagen:

ENDLICH! [emoji23]


----------



## Whoosaa (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Aber echt.  Danke!

Die Verkabelung ist halt eigentlich schon optimal gelegt, wenn du im Bild mal nur den MB-Bereich bis zum Ende von dem Blech, auf dem es befestigt ist, anschaust, sind dort relativ wenig Kabel. Der Hauptwulst ist rechts, den sieht man jetzt halt schön vor der hinteren Gehäusetür, weil der Festplattenkäfig fehlt. Das muss ich alles noch mit Kabelbindern außerhalb der Sicht befestigen. Wollte ich bisher noch nicht machen, damit ich es nicht wieder aufschneiden muss, sollten sich noch Probleme o.Ä. ergeben. Kommt aber noch. 

Die Vapor-X hat ja 3 Lüfter, und im Desktop-Betrieb (sprich bei niedrigen Temperaturen) läuft nur der mittlere von den dreien. (Und der Schriftzug leuchtet blau. )

Ah cool, sowas gibt's auch zum nachträglichen Einbau.. genau so ein System hat das Asrock integriert.

Die SSD habe ich sofort hinter des Mainboard verbannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Aktuelle Gehäuse haben da ja fast alle Löcher, an die man eine oder zwei SSDs dranschrauben kann.)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich stichel doch nur. 

Aso, der Graka Lüfter. Dachte die vom Gehäuse.^^

Naja, bei dem Asrock kann man afaik nur 2 Laufwerke schalten und auch nur gleichzeitig. Ich bräuchte (wollte) 3 und hab dann gleich den 6er genommen.^^

SSD hinter dem MB Tray hatte ich beim R4 bisher noch nicht gesehen. Könntest du die wieder ausbauen ohne das MB zu entfernen?^^


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> SSD hinter dem MB Tray hatte ich beim R4 bisher noch nicht gesehen. Könntest du die wieder ausbauen ohne das MB zu entfernen?^^


 
Das haben inzwischen viele Case.
Die SSD ist ja hinter dem Tray. Also auf der anderen Seite des Trays. Das Mainboard ist ja auf das Tray geschraubt und auf der anderen Seite ist eben die SSD geschraubt.
Du musst nur die eine Seitenwand abnehmen um an die SSD zu kommen. Das ist alles.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Stimmt, einmal kurz die Bildersuche angeworfen..^^ allerdings wird die ssd von vorne festgeschraubt, also ohne MB Ausbau kriegt man die nicht raus.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Das ist natürlich sehr blöd wenn die vorne verschraubt wird. 
Normaler Weise sind die Schrauben auch hinten bzw. die SSD wird nur eingeschoben und mit seitlichen Schrauben fixiert.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Jap, beim R4 muss man leider das ganze MB ausbauen, um an die SSDs hinten zu kommen. Aber ich hoffe mal ganz stark, dass ich da nicht zu oft was rumbasteln muss. 

Ja, genau, sind nur zwei.. ich glaube, man kann sie via Software aber einzeln ansprechen. Weiß ich nicht genau. Werde berichten.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Werde berichten.



Sehr gut, hatte schon befürchtet der Thread wäre am Ende. [emoji57]


----------



## Whoosaa (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Also, der HDD Saver kann im UEFI tatsächlich nur beide Festplatten/Laufwerke gleichzeitig aktivieren - entweder ist Strom auf dem Kabel, oder eben nicht. Mir aber vollkommen egal, ich habe ja eh nur das Laufwerk dran hängen. 
Aber auch da kann man im Rückblick sagen - super, dass ihr mir das empfohlen habt, und super, dass ich es genommen habe - beim Gigabyte hätte ich das Feature wohl wirklich vermisst, bzw. mich über das laute Laufwerk aufgeregt. 

Extra für Rapante () habe ich auch noch ein wenig am Kabelmanagement rumgewurschtelt.. jetzt bin ich wirklich zufrieden mit der Kiste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Na also, gleich viel besser.  

Braves Whoosaa :tätschel:


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Braves Whoosaa :tätschel:


 
Das musst du so machen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich poste hier eigentlich nur mitm Handy..^^

Lautsprache tuts auch. 

Aber sag mal Whoosaa, wieso ist das Laufwerk überhaupt laut? Das bewegt sich doch nur wenn du es benutzt?


----------



## Whoosaa (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Aber sag mal Whoosaa, wieso ist das Laufwerk überhaupt laut? Das bewegt sich doch nur wenn du es benutzt?


 
Jein.. auch bei jedem Boot rattet es einmal rum. Das geht mir wahnsinnig auf die Nerven - wozu habe ich denn einen Silent Rechner, wenn das Laufwerk bei jeden Start Trompete spielt? 

Habe jetzt auch alle Folien vom Case entfernt.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Nimm einfach mal die DVD raus die noch drin liegt.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

War keine drin.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Dann ist was anderes kaputt.
Wenn das DVD Laufwerk leer ist macht es keine Geräusche.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ja ok, beim hochfahren machen die meisten Laufwerke die ich kenne irgendwelche Geräusche, wahrscheinlich einmal den Lesekopf in jede Richtung oder so. 

Ist wenigstens ein deutliches Signal dass der PC an ist, hätte ich keine Razer Diamondback die rot leuchtet dran wüsste ich auch oft nicht ob meiner an ist, dabei steht der aufm Schreibtisch.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ja ok, beim hochfahren machen die meisten Laufwerke die ich kenne irgendwelche Geräusche, wahrscheinlich einmal den Lesekopf in jede Richtung oder so.


 
Warum sollten sie das machen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Weiß ich nicht, aber sie tuns. Vielleicht eine Art Selbsttest, Festplatten machen das auch gern.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Habe es gerade auch noch mal überprüft - es war defintiv nichts drin, und es macht beim Start ein Geräusch.
Ich denke, es liegt einfach an einer Initialisierung.. was genau das Geräusch verursacht, weiß ich auch nicht, es ist so ein "zwei-stufiges" Geräusch - wie als wenn etwas einmal vor und wieder zurückgefahren wird.

Meint ihr, es könnte trotzdem defekt sein? Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher.. bis morgen habe ich noch die 2-wöchige Rückgabefrist.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, aber sie tuns. Vielleicht eine Art Selbsttest, Festplatten machen das auch gern.


 
Also bei mir nicht.
Beim Start testet das Bios ob das Laufwerk geht. Daher leuchtet kurz die LED aber Geräusche verursacht das nicht.
Und Windows macht nichts. Wenn kein Medium drin ist passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Dann hast du wohl ein sehr ruhiges Laufwerk (oder bist schwerhörig ;p), aber mein vor kurzem gekauftes Slim von Samsung macht das wie gesagt auch.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich verbaue ständig Laufwerke. Verschiedene Hersteller. Und noch *nie *habe ich da irgendwas gehört wenn kein Medium eingelegt ist.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum manche Laufwerke 10€ kosten und andere 20?


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich habe auch schon 12€ Laufwerke verbaut.
Spielt absolut keine Rolle. Wenn kein Medium drin liegt ist ein Laufwerk so leise wie eine SSD.
Wenn das Laufwerk in diesem Fall Geräusche von sich gibt liegt ein Defekt vor. Ergo umtauschen.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Hm. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich's umtauschen soll.. habe das Problem ja eigentlich gelöst. 

Was für Laufwerke kannst du denn empfehlen? Ich habe ja das ASUS DRW-24F1ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90DD01G0-B20010) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

LG ist recht beliebt. Aber im Grunde genommen ist es egal was für einen Hersteller du nimmst.
Am Ende gibt es sowieso nur noch 3 und alle anderen kleben nur noch ihren Aufkleber drauf.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich glaube, ich bleibe einfach bei dem jetzt. Ich habe das Problem ja gelöst, habe eher selten DVD's drin, und beim nächsten Laufwerk-Kauf werde ich das von dir angesprochene beachten.
Weil jetzt nochmal diesen ganzen Zirkus mit zurücksenden (habe keinen passenden Karton), neues bestellen und Versandkosten bezahlen (oder im Shop kaufen und mehr bezahlen), nur dafür, obwohl ich es ja prinzipiell geregelt habe.. grad keine Lust.  (Außer ich überlege es mir morgen doch noch anders. )
Aber danke dir!

Ich habe übrigens an meiner Grafikkarte noch einen kleinen Knopf entdeckt. Gleich mal gegooglet.. damit kann man das Grafikkarten-BIOS vom Legacy Modus in den UEFI Modus umschalten. Gleich mal gemacht - der Rechner bootet jetzt noch schneller. Er kommt gar nicht mehr zum Asrock Logo, das erste was man sieht ist das Windows Logo.  Und das kleine blaue Sapphire Logo leuchtet jetzt auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Aktuell gibt es den Monitor, den ich vor 2 Wochen für 149€ gekauft habe, bei Amazon für 119€. 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ETDQV3YVDQ94WXDE&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=554404487

Kann ich nur empfehlen, wer also noch auf der Suche nach einem gunten und günstigen 24" IPS Monitor ist.. 

Edit: Nevermind, nach 3 Minuten zu 100% reserviert.  Holy ....


----------



## Stormbreaker17 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich weiß, das ist hier eigentlich fehl am Platz, aber ich muss mal meine Freude darüber äußern, dass ich den oben erwähnten Monitor soeben für 119 Taler erstanden habe


----------



## destroyer97 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Hab mal ne frage, 
hat das Gehäuse Thermaltake A31 front staubfilter? ich finde irgendwie keine reviews :s


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gehaeuse-Hardware-213436/Tests/Fractal-Design-Define-R5-Test-1143394/
http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-d...-sichtfenster-fd-ca-def-r5-ti-w-a1200748.html

Seit heute gelistet. 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf vom 2 Jahre alten R4. Ich könnte gerade im Kreis springen. 
Was meint ihr.. sollte ich schauen, ob ich umtauschen kann? Die Frage stellt sich dann natürlich auch, ob das Case den Preis (115€, sprich 25€ mehr als das R4) wert ist, bzw. welche anderen Cases sich in dem Preisrahmen bewegen. Ich sehe jetzt auf Anhieb nicht viele.. das Obsidian 450D vielleicht?



destroyer97 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage,
> hat das Gehäuse Thermaltake A31 front staubfilter? ich finde irgendwie keine reviews :s



Ich habe das Case jetzt doch nicht, wenn ich mir aber ein paar reviews anschaue, sieht es so aus, als ob es vorne keinen Staubfilter hat.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ich finde das R5 jetzt nicht wirklich revolutionär besser.. und denke immernoch dass Nanoxia mit dem DS3 das bessere Gehäuse hat. 

Wenn es dir gefällt solltest du es behalten. [emoji2]


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Ich finde das R5 jetzt nicht wirklich revolutionär besser.. und denke immernoch dass Nanoxia mit dem DS3 das bessere Gehäuse hat.
> 
> Wenn es dir gefällt solltest du es behalten.



Ok. 
Revolutionär ist es auf keinen Fall, es hat halt jetzt eine gescheite Rückseiten-SSD-Anbringung, besseren Luftdurchlass durch den Festplattenkäfig, und Kletthalter auf der Rückseite. 25€ ist da eigentlich ein grenzwertiger Aufpreis.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

SSDs kann man sogar mit doppelseitigem Klebeband anbringen, bei 2 Lüftern kommt so oder so genug Luft durch und die Kletthalter.. okay. [emoji2]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



> Seit heute gelistet. 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf vom 2 Jahre alten R4. Ich könnte gerade im Kreis springen.
> Was meint ihr.. sollte ich schauen, ob ich umtauschen kann? Die Frage  stellt sich dann natürlich auch, ob das Case den Preis (115€, sprich 25€  mehr als das R4) wert ist, bzw. welche anderen Cases sich in dem  Preisrahmen bewegen. Ich sehe jetzt auf Anhieb nicht viele.. das  Obsidian 450D vielleicht?



Blöd gelaufen, aber nach deiner Aussage bist du ja eigentlich in diesen zwei Wochen mit dem R4 sehr gut gefahren. Aus meiner Sicht solltest du das R4 behalten, welches ja ehrlich gesagt immer noch ein hammer Case ist, das bestätigen viele hier im Forum und die Testpreviews zeigen eine ähnliche Ansicht. Hier jetzt zu reklamieren das das Produkt nicht gut ist, ist schlichtweg unangebracht. Aber ich will hier nicht die Postmoralkeule schwingen. 

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast beim Händler zu fragen, ob dieser deinen R4 mit einem Aufpreis zum R5 upzugraden - unterstützt du alle und Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Ne, ich upgrade nicht. Passt so. 

Anderes Problem: Gestern Abend, und heute auch einmal hatte ich das Problem, dass der Rechner ewig zum Herunterfahren braucht. Ich schalte ihn aus, der Bildschirm geht in den Standyby-Modus - der Rechner läuft aber noch für 5-10 Minuten weiter. Was könnte dafür denn die Ursache sein?  Da bin ich völlig überfragt momentan..
Ein Update kann es nicht sein, da bleibt der Bildschirm ja an. Und an zwei Tagen hintereinander wäre das sowieso merkwürdig.

Anderes Problem 2: Seit gestern habe ich im Rechner ein schleifendes Geräusch für ca. 5 Sekunden, wenn ich ihn zum ersten Mal am Tag starte. Ich habe es schon zu 80% auf einen der Fractal Design Lüfter zurückgeführt.. werde es mir die nächsten Tage noch anschauen, um sicher zu sein, und dann um einen Umtausch bitten.

Edit: Es ist das Netzteil.  Habe eine Austausch-Anfrage an be quiet! gestellt, hoffentlich geht das schnell..
Klingt das für einen von euch bekannt? Weiß nicht, ob es nur der Lüfter, ob mehr ist..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pJz2BDW9q4


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



> Anderes Problem: Gestern Abend, und heute auch einmal hatte ich das  Problem, dass der Rechner ewig zum Herunterfahren braucht. Ich schalte  ihn aus, der Bildschirm geht in den Standyby-Modus - der Rechner läuft  aber noch für 5-10 Minuten weiter. Was könnte dafür denn die Ursache  sein?  Da bin ich völlig überfragt momentan..
> Ein Update kann es nicht sein, da bleibt der Bildschirm ja an. Und an zwei Tagen hintereinander wäre das sowieso merkwürdig.
> 
> Anderes Problem 2: Seit gestern habe ich im Rechner ein schleifendes  Geräusch für ca. 5 Sekunden, wenn ich ihn zum ersten Mal am Tag starte.  Ich habe es schon zu 80% auf einen der Fractal Design Lüfter  zurückgeführt.. werde es mir die nächsten Tage noch anschauen, um sicher  zu sein, und dann um einen Umtausch bitten.



Also das ist ja selten anzutreffen, das die Lüfter von be quiet an den Grill oder anderen Reibungsstellen ankommen, welches ja das Kratzen erzeugen. Hoffe das dein neues NT das lösen wird


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Anderes Problem: Gestern Abend, und heute auch einmal hatte ich das Problem, dass der Rechner ewig zum Herunterfahren braucht.



Möglicherweise verhindern Programme das Herunterfahren. Versuch mal das hier: http://praxistipps.chip.de/computer-faehrt-nicht-herunter-was-tun_29427



> Edit: Es ist das Netzteil.  Habe eine Austausch-Anfrage an be quiet! gestellt, hoffentlich geht das schnell..
> Klingt das für einen von euch bekannt? Weiß nicht, ob es nur der Lüfter, ob mehr ist..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pJz2BDW9q4



Möglicherweise die Caps, die sich beim Start erstmal aufladen


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Also das ist ja selten anzutreffen, das die Lüfter von be quiet an den Grill oder anderen Reibungsstellen ankommen, welches ja das Kratzen erzeugen. Hoffe das dein neues NT das lösen wird



Ne, das galube ich nicht.. entweder ist's im Lüfter drin, oder es ist das Netzteil selber. 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Möglicherweise verhindern Programme das Herunterfahren. Versuch mal das hier: http://praxistipps.chip.de/computer-faehrt-nicht-herunter-was-tun_29427



Habe ich mir mal gespeichert.  Seitdem hat das Herunterfahren aber natürlich immer problemlos geklappt. 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Möglicherweise die Caps, die sich beim Start erstmal aufladen



 
Sollte aber nicht zu hören sein, oder? Ist das gefährlich?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. November 2014)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sollte aber nicht zu hören sein, oder?



Eigentlich nicht



> Ist das gefährlich?



Nein


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Kurzes Update.

Nach einer RMA-Odyssee, die der lieben Deutschen Post anzurechnen ist, habe ich das Ersatz-Netzteil von be quiet! bekommen. Jetzt passts's wieder. Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt. Dabei habe ich übrigens das hier entdeckt: 5€ bei Direktabwicklung -> Reklamation und Widerruf - Mindfactory ist einfach spitze. 

Das Laufwerk ist, wie ich festgestellt habe, nur im Case beim booten so unglaublich laut - wenn es beim booten bspw. auf dem Bett liegt, ist es fast nicht zu hören. Kann man das im 5,25" Schacht irgendwie dämmen, oder entkoppeln?

Des Weiteren war beim Case das Front Audio Panel etwas kaputt (schlecht abgeschirmt), und beim rumhantieren habe ich ein Kabel am Stecker herausgezogen, das nicht sofort als Datenkabel erkennbar war. Dadurch gezwungenermaßen einen Kontakt mit dem Fractal Design Support gehabt, und das war absolut überhaupt nicht überzeugend. Mal schauen, was draus wird.

Letztendlich bin ich auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir 16GiB RAM anstatt der 8GiB holen soll - Skyrim schafft es tatsächlich, alle 8GiB vollzuschaufeln. Schauen wir mal, ansonsten reicht es vollkommen. Prinzipiell gilt aber, lieber 2*8 als 4*4, oder? Bzw., wäre der Nachteil groß?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Allrounder-PC für 800€ (LGA1150 & R9 280)*

Im 5.25 Schacht ist kein wirklicher Spielraum für Entkopplung, kannst natürlich versuchen nen Gummi dazwischen zu klemmen. 

Über den Fractal Support hab ich in letzter Zeit öfter mal schräge Geschichten gehört, schade eigentlich. 

Lieber 2*8, 4*4 wird aber auch funktionieren. Ist halt ne höhere Belastung für den RAM Controller.


----------

